# Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test



## Niza (31. August 2012)

*Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Ab dem 1.9.2012 heißt es byebye Glühbirnen.
Willkommen LEDs und Energiesparlampen

Es bedeutet also ein *Herstellungs- und Vertriebsverbot* für Glühlampen mit einer Leistung von mehr als 10Watt.
So verschwinden sie aus den Läden die guten alten Glühbirnen.

Damit soll erreicht werden das wir auf LED Lampen (Die ich persönlich sowieso schöner finde)
und Energiesparlampen umsteigen.

Wenn man noch Restbestände zu haus hat, kann man die benutzen. Allerdings soll man keine neuen mehr kaufen können.

Ist aber schon heftig das Glühbirnen gerade mal 5% der Energie in Licht umwandeln.

Allerdings gibt es auch eine Kehrseite laut Zitat von Heise:
"..Da die neuen Leuchtmittel giftiges Quecksilber enthalten, 
bedeutet der  Umstieg aber auch eine neue Umweltproblematik, 
denn sie dürfen nicht im  Hausmüll entsorgt werden..."

Quelle:
Glühlampenausstieg: Herkömmliche Glühbirnen verschwinden | heise online
*
EDIT
Hier ist auch ein interessantes Video vom ZDF zum Thema Energiesparlampen wie Gefährlich sie sind:*
ZDFzoom: Giftiges Licht - ZDFzoom - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

Das Video sollte man sich mal angeschaut haben .
Dort werden ein paar Interessante Dinge erwähnt :
z.B. 
-auch das Energiesparlampen eine vorgeschaltete Elektronik verbaut haben und Quecksilber enthalten und deswegen in den Sondermüll gehören.
-das der max. Wert bei Energiesparlampen bei 5 milligramm Quecksilber liegen darf.
-Der Elektrosmog der Lampen liegt über 40x so hoch wie der zugelassene Grenzwert bei Computerarbeitsplätzen.
-Aha und es gab also auch ein Wirtschaftliches Interesse am Umstieg  gut zu wissen.
Aber auch andere Interessante Sachen werden erwähnt.
*Also einfach mal anschauen.
Es lohnt sich .*

PS:
Nachdem ich mir das Video angeschaut habe kommen die Energiesparlampen nicht in meine Nähe
Ich habe mir auch im Internet ein paar sachen durchgelsen und die Bekräftigen dass.
Also Werde ich dann wohl auf LED Technik umsteigen.

*EDIT 2:*
*Kleiner Test:*
Ich habe mit GU10 LED 16x SMD5630 6,3 Watt 500-550 Lumen besorgt und werde sie testen und vergleichen mit einen 50Watt Strahler :
Teil1 :


Niza schrieb:


> Teil 1


 
Teil 2 :


Niza schrieb:


> Ok nun folgt die Fortsetzung. + 2 selbst gedrehte Videos


 

Anregungen und Antworten sind wie immer Willkommen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ich vermisse die Glühlampen nicht mehr, es ist schon viele Jahre her wo ich die letzte gekauft hatte. Ich hatte es danach mal mit Halogen versucht was mich überhaupt nicht überzeugte von der Ausleuchtung und Farbe. Da war das Energiespardingens zwar schon besser aber viele kranken auch an der Farbe und am Einschaltverhalten. Seit ca 3 Jahren experimentiere ich mit LED s und bin bis auf den Preis eigendlich überzeugt. Wenn man jetzt vergleicht Früher gegen jetzt spart man doch schnell mal ca 90%.

Adios Urenkel von Edison ich vermisse euch nicht. Wobei hier und da bestimmt noch Restposten auftauchen


----------



## Fireb0ng (31. August 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Tja Glühlampe adee gut das ich noch einen GROßEN Restbestant habe

Mit LEDs habe ich noch nicht viel experimentiert. LED Röhren sind sowieso der Letzte mist
Und die Energiesparlampen sind mir zu Dunkel da 80% meiner Lichtleistung nur gurz gefordert ist (Durchgangsbeleuchtung o.ä).

@ Bakterius welche LEDs nutzt du????


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ich hatte mir mal eine Posten von den Lampen bei Lidl organisiert nach dem zaghaften Test mit einer davon. Mir fällt grad der Firmenname nicht ein


----------



## Star_KillA (31. August 2012)

Genau das wurde schon letztes Jahr beschlossen , keine Ahnung was sich die dabei gedacht haben ...


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

ich habe die hier
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.ledlager.de/images/artikel/zoom/philips-master-led-12w.jpg



bekommt man günstiger ist ein seeeehr warmes licht


----------



## Fireb0ng (1. September 2012)

Wenn ich mir Lampen geholt habe, haben die lichtfarben nicht gepasst.
Manche gingen mehr zu Kaltweis und manch ins warme, aber es waren dieselben


----------



## KratzeKatze (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ich finds ok, da die LEDs wohl auch länger halten sollen und man somit beim Preis auch bei +-0 rauskommt. Mittlerweile sind die Dinger ja auch so weit, dass man da ein anständiges Licht hat, von daher: so what.


----------



## PepperPepp (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ich hab mal gehört, dass die Energiesparlampen mehr Strom oder Energie in der Herstellung benötigen als sie in ihrem Lampenleben einsparen können. Also absoluter Mist und man sollte auch noch beachten, dass in den Energiesparlampen giftiges Gas ist -> Argon?


----------



## ColorMe (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Und was ist mit der guten alten Lavalampe? ^^

PS:
Voodoo2... über 40Euro für eine Lampe. Was ich dafür allein für Glühbirnen bekomme.


----------



## NCphalon (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



PepperPepp schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, dass die Energiesparlampen mehr Strom oder Energie in der Herstellung benötigen als sie in ihrem Lampenleben einsparen können. Also absoluter Mist und man sollte auch noch beachten, dass in den Energiesparlampen giftiges Gas ist -> Argon?


 
Giftig? Solang genug Sauerstoff dabei is kannste das ein ganzes Leben lang atmen und es passiert genau garnix^^

Quecksilber is aber drinn, deshalb werden bei mir in Zukunft nurnoch RoHS konforme LEDs verbaut.


----------



## Predi (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Naja ich sehe das Ganze mit gemischten Gefühlen.
Zum Beispiel sollen doch die Energiesparlampen sehr schwer zu entsorgen sein.
Da sie giftige Substanzen enthalten und sich jeder fragen muss wo das hinführt.
Die LED's finde ich persönlich auch sehr schön aber ich finde das ihr Licht, welches sie abgeben, ziemlich kalt wirkt und ich mir so oftmals wie in einm Operationssaal vorkomme.
Deswegen weiß ich noch nicht so ganz was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Verminaard (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Der naechste Schritt sind dann die boesen Kaffeemaschinen mit der Heizplatte.
Die verbrauchen ja auch zuviel Strom!

Nur die wahren Hintergruende interessieren keinen. Der Verbraucher wird nur mit dem gefuettert, was fuer die Wirtschaft gut ist.
Was kostet eine herkoemmliche Kaffeemaschine und was kostet so ein Padautomat, ganz zu schweigen von den Verbrauchsmittel.

Kann man genauso ummuenzen auf die Gluehbirnen vs Energiesparlampen.
Es wird ja auch nicht die komplette Umweltbillanz preisgegeben.
Nur der Verbrauch wird in den Vordergrund gedraengt.
Herstellung und Entsorgung sind wohl ein anderes Kapitel.
Die Lebensdauer ist auch kein Argument, da schon seit langer langer Zeit, speziell bei Gluehbirnen die Lebensdauer kurz gehalten wird. Gabs doch mal so ein geheimes Abkommen zwischen den damaligen Herstellern. Und erzaehlt mir nicht, das heutzutage die Verbrauchsgueter auf ein Maximum an Umweltfreundlichkeit ausgelegt sind. Dazu gehoert auch Lebensdauer.
Aber an 1€ oder darunter Anschaffungskostet verdient ja keiner.

Energiesparlampen sind wohl auch zu billig geworden. Werden halt LED's gepusht.
Btw, die Abwaerme von LED's, also von solchen die wirklich eine gute Lichtausbeute haben ist nicht zu verachten. Die haben nicht umsonst teilweise sehr aufwendige Kuehlkoerper. Wird aber verschwiegen, weil die ja mehr kosten, aehh sauberer sind.

Umweltschutz gerne, aber bitte wenn dann wirklich komplett und dort wos sinnvoll ist.
Nicht nur den puren Stromverbrauch auflisten, das Ganze drumherum gehoert auch dazu.

Wieso faengt man nicht mit Sachen an wie Papiersparen.
Wir leben im Jahr 2012 und den taeglichen Papierverschleiß, egal in welcher Form, der wird geduldet und weitergefoerdert.
Bis heute gibt es kein vernuenftiges System wo ich richtige Dienstwege Behoerdenschreiben elektronisch durchfuehren kann.
Wieso muss ein Anbieter bei einem Angebot, welches durchaus mehrere tausend Seiten haben kann, diese auch (mehrfach) ausdrucken?
Laesst sich belieb fortsetzten.

Oder mal vernuenftige Muelltrennung.
Ah stimmt, der Deutsche ist ja dazu angehalten, nur das vieles dann wieder auf einen Haufen kommt oder eh gemeinsam in der Verbrennungsanlage landet. Energieerzeugung ist doch lukrativ, genauso wie Muellentsorgnung. Kann man beides auf einmal machen $$$$.

Wer wirklich was fuer den Umweltschutz machen will, soll mal bei den naechsten Wahlen diese Lobbyparteien abwaehlen und nicht mit dem Ars** zu Hause bleiben, weil ja ein Einzelner eh nix aendern kann.


----------



## NCphalon (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Die Papierlobby gibts bestimmt auch^^


----------



## Iceananas (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Generell finde ich den Trend, Richtung LED zu wechseln, richtig. Doch ein Verbot finde ich unnötig. Zumal auf dem Markt fast ausschließlich Leuchtmittel zu Mondpreisen angeboten werden. Ich sehe überall LED Birnen für 15€ (mit extrem billigem Innenleben), 20€ (mit High Power LEDs) und mehr. Damit wird man quasi gezwungen, überteuertes Zeug von Osram und co. zu kaufen. Wer sich ein wenig mit der Materie auskennt, wird schnell ein Weg finden, günstige LED Birnen aus Asien zu bestellen. Für weniger Geld bekommt man wirklich gute LED Birnen mit LED-Chips von Cree oder SSC, die diese schrottige Osram-Teile locker ausstechen und dazu ordentlich durch eine Konstantstromquelle betrieben werden.
Mein komplettes Haus wird quasi mit LEDs beleuchtet, habe jedoch keinen Cent für die verbrecherischen Preisen von hier bezahlt 

Der Gipfel ist ja sowas hier:



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Google-Ergebnis für http://www.ledlager.de/images/artikel/zoom/philips-master-led-12w.jpg
> 
> bekommt man günstiger ist ein seeeehr warmes licht



 

Übrigens: eine gute, und relativ bezahlbare LED Birne: 7.5W LG LED-Spot E27 230V by LED-TECH.de



PepperPepp schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, dass die Energiesparlampen mehr Strom oder Energie in der Herstellung benötigen als sie in ihrem Lampenleben einsparen können. Also absoluter Mist und man sollte auch noch beachten, dass in den Energiesparlampen giftiges Gas ist -> Argon?



Nein, Quecksilber. Quecksilberdampf. Argon ist ein Edelgas und davon kannst du so viel einatmen wie du willst (so lange du nicht an Sauerstoffmangel daran erstickst ). Argon wird auch in Leuchmitteln eingesetzt, allerdings nicht in gebräuchlichen Energiesparlampen.



Predi schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel sollen doch die Energiesparlampen sehr schwer zu entsorgen sein.
> Da sie giftige Substanzen enthalten und sich jeder fragen muss wo das hinführt.


Das Entsorgen ist wirklich ein großes Problem. Die Frage ist, ob wir nicht diese Lampen zuerst teuer kaufen und dann auch noch das Recycling bezahlen müssen. Die giftigen Gase werden in der Regel nicht freigesetzt, aber schön finde ich das auch nicht.



Predi schrieb:


> Die LED's finde ich persönlich auch sehr schön aber ich finde das ihr Licht, welches sie abgeben, ziemlich kalt wirkt und ich mir so oftmals wie in einm Operationssaal vorkomme.
> Deswegen weiß ich noch nicht so ganz was ich davon halten soll.


 Dann kennst du LEDs noch nicht gut genug. Es gibt mittlerweile sehr viele Formen von LEDs, und vor allem gibt es sie in alle Farbtemperaturen. Die von mir oben verlinkte Birne ist z.B. warmweiß, hat also die gleiche Lichtfarbe wie eine übliche Glühbirne. Es gibt auch ein Maß namens CRI, welches von 0-100 geht und das Lichtspektrum einer LED im Vergleich zu einer Glühbirne aussagt. LEDs mit High-CRI (>90) strahlen ein sehr angenehmes Licht aus.


----------



## Niza (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Jetzt häufen sich bestimmt die Threads mit dem thema : " Suche neue LED lampe " 
Oder "Suche Ersatz Leuchtmittel"

EdIt :
Weiß einer eine gute und Bezahlbare GU10 LED Birne?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Iceananas (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Btw, die Abwaerme von LED's, also von solchen die wirklich eine gute Lichtausbeute haben ist nicht zu verachten. Die haben nicht umsonst teilweise sehr aufwendige Kuehlkoerper. Wird aber verschwiegen, weil die ja mehr kosten, aehh sauberer sind.


 
Zum Thema Abwärme sei erwähnt, aber die Hersteller in ihre überteuerten Lampen ziemlich billige (=ineffiziente) LEDs verwenden. Schaut man sich am Markt um, findet man fast nur Effizienzen von höchstens 60-70lm/w. Eine Cree XTE mit CRI >80 schafft über 100! Der kostet selbst für den Endverbraucher wohlgemerkt 2€ und ein paar Zerquetschte. Es kommen zwar noch ein bisschen Elektronik zum Antreiben dazu, aber die Gewinnspanne darf sich jeder selber ausdenken.



Niza schrieb:


> EdIt :
> Weiß einer eine gute und Bezahlbare GU10 LED Birne?



http://dx.com/p/gu10-3000k-4w-360-lumen-cree-xpe-q2-4-led-warm-white-light-bulb-85-265v-72257?item=7
http://dx.com/p/gu10-5w-3500k-450-lumen-5-led-warm-white-light-bulb-85-265v-81005?item=17 

 Beide überstrahlen locker die popeligen 30€ GU10 Strahler, die man hier kaufen kann.


----------



## BikeRider (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

RIP - Glühbirne - Das waren noch Zeiten 
Ich hatte früher sogar mal ne 200 Watt Birne (nicht Strahler) besessen.
Damit konnte man kleinere Räume heizen.


----------



## 7egacy (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der guten alten Lavalampe? ^^



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Niza (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Zum Thema Abwärme sei erwähnt, aber die Hersteller in ihre überteuerten Lampen ziemlich billige (=ineffiziente) LEDs verwenden. Schaut man sich am Markt um, findet man fast nur Effizienzen von höchstens 60-70lm/w. Eine Cree XTE mit CRI >80 schafft über 100! Der kostet selbst für den Endverbraucher wohlgemerkt 2€ und ein paar Zerquetschte. Es kommen zwar noch ein bisschen Elektronik zum Antreiben dazu, aber die Gewinnspanne darf sich jeder selber ausdenken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip

Ich Dachte mir Versuch mal was ganz neues.

Also spiele ich Versuchskaninchen

UND so teste ich SMD LED Lampen 
und zwar die warmweißen

16 LEDs SMD5630 Warmweiß Weiß GU10 Spot lampe Strahler bei Ebay
3 Stück für 22€

Mit Folgenden Daten


 Typ: LED Spotlight
 Sockel: GU10
 LED-Summe: 16 LEDs (SMD 5630) 
 Betriebsspannung: 230V AC
 Farbe/temperatur: *Warmweiß* (2700-3200K)
*Weiß* (6000-6500K)
 Leistung des LED's: *6,3W*
 Leuchtkraft: *500-550 Lumen*
 CE und ROHS Zertifizierung
 Material des Kühlkörpers: Aluminiumdruckguss
 Lebensdauer: ca. 50.000 Stunden (50 mal länger als Glühlampen)
 Abstrahlwinkel: *120 Grad*
 Dimmbarkeit: die Lampe ist nicht dimmerbar
 Messung: 65 x 45 mm
 Keine Einschaltverzögerung - Sofort 100% Leuchtkraft
 Gewicht: 80g
hab Mal gegoogelt und dabei die SMD 5630 gefunden :
SAMSUNG LED SMD 5630 wei, 50 Lumen - SPMWHT5225D5-R0

Ich werde sie testen da ja der Lumenwert bei interresanten 500 bis 550 liegt und werde schauen wie hell sie wirklich sind.

Hier mal was ist Lumen Lux usw:
Was bedeuten LUX, Lumen und Candela bei einer LED Leuchte? - Supashop

PS:
 hatte mal so bei IKEA Teile besorgt für 5€ pro stück
60° Winkel und 2,4Watt
Da ist ja meine Taschenlampe noch heller gewesen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## horst--one (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Tja Glühlampe adee gut das ich noch einen GROßEN Restbestant habe



Ich habe mir gestern auch erstmal noch einen Großen restbestand zugelegt. 

In Zukunft muss man seine Glühbirnen halt im Ausland kaufen, der Versand von Ausland kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt. 

Ansonsten: Ebay FTW  

Ich kann und werde mich nicht mit den Energiesparlampen anfreunden. Normale Birnen hätten erst verboten werden sollen, wenn es eine Alternative gibt. 
Wie z.b sofort startende Energiesparlampen, die im normalen Glühlampen Spektrum arbeiten. Aber schaut euch doch mal die jetzigen ESL Lösung  an. Eine hochwertige Lampe kostet sonstwie viel und der billige mist verliert Leuchtkraft und verschiebt sein Spektrum. Um so besser die Farbwiedergabe, um so schlechter die Effizienz. Eine ESL im der Lichtfarbe 865 ist viel effizienter als eine 930er gleicher Leistung.
Mit LEDs kann man etwas mehr arbeiten. Aber hier hat man wieder das gleiche Problem mit China-billig-Ware. Ich zahle doch nicht über 10€ für ne Lampe  

Eine echte Alternative wären CDM/HCI Leuchten, vom Spektrum und der Energieeinsparung her. 
Eine Effizienz von ~40% und einen Farbwiedergabeindex von >96. Ich glaube bei 117Lumen/Watt liegt das höhste atm.
Bei CDM/HCI Leuchten wird mit der recht neuen Keramiktechnologie gearbeitet im Gegensatz zu HQL, die haben noch einen Quarzbrenner.


----------



## Niza (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



horst--one schrieb:


> Ansonsten:  Ebay  FTW


 
Ja Irgendwie muss man ja die Restbestände loswerden und was gibt es besseres als EBAY dafür

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Iceananas (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Niza schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip
> 
> Ich Dachte mir Versuch mal was ganz neues.
> 
> ...


 
Hi! Viel Spaß damit und berichte mal wie sie sind! Bei SMD musst du auf die Dimensionen aufpassen, es werden ja gleich ein Batzen SMDs irgendwo plaziert werden, daraus ergibt sich meist ein großer Teller  wenn Platz da ist, ist natürlich kein Problem.

Der Name SMD 5630 bezieht sich übrigens nur auf die Bauform bzw. die Maße der LED (5,6mmx3,0mm). Wie hell die LEDs sind ist damit noch nicht gesagt. Da aber wie man sieht selbst gute Samsung LEDs für ein paar Cent verkauft werden, dürfte die Angabe von 500lm realistisch sein (und es ist verdammt viel Licht).


----------



## DarkMo (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Niza schrieb:


> mit einer Leistung von mehr als 10Watt.


 bitte was? selbst die energiesparlampen ham ja scho 15W teils (die mit ner leuchtintensität von herkömmlichen 60w birnen). sin die dann auch verboten und wir dürfen wieder in dunklen höhlen haussen oder wad?


----------



## thysol (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Habe eine Energiespar Birne im Zimmer und das nervt derbe das die ein paar Minuten lang kaum heller als eine Kerze ist. Blöd das LED Lampen noch so teuer sind. Die hätten die Glühbirnen verbieten sollen wenn LED Lampen bezahlbar sind.


----------



## Baker79 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Kein Glühobst mehr? (Es sind immernoch Glühlampen *klugscheiss*  ) Wie find ich im dunkel dann den Weg durch die Küche? 
Scherz beiseite: meine Wohnung ist schon seit meinem Einzug hier, auf 8W/Lampe "umgebaut".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Baker79 schrieb:


> Kein Glühobst mehr? (Es sind immernoch Glühlampen *klugscheiss*  ) Wie find ich im dunkel dann den Weg durch die Küche?
> Scherz beiseite: meine Wohnung ist schon seit meinem Einzug hier, auf 8W/Lampe "umgebaut".



Der Weg in die Küche? Blöde Frage immer dem Geruch nach, upps könnte da auch die Keramikausstellung werden
Bei den paar Energiespardingern hatte ich schon beim Kauf darauf geachtet das die schnell schalten und ohne Vorglüheinrichtung auskommen. Werr will schon am Morgen das Licht für den Abend einschalten


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Bösen Zungen behaupten ja die Energiesparlampen sind nur deswegen eingeführt worden weil die Hersteller damit eine größere Gewinnmarge haben als mit den Glühlampen. Denn mit denen konnten sie am Ende kaum noch Gewinne machen. Jetzt haben sie wieder etwas das ihnen hohe Gewinne bringt. 
Denn eine Energiesparlampe verliert nach 3 Jahren 50% an Helligkeit und wird dann ausgetauscht. Also ungefährt dann wenn eine Glühlampe in der Regel kaputt ging.


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Na, dann ists ja gut das ich noch Unmengen an 60W/100W Birnen und einiges an Halogenlampen daheim hab, 
Energiesparlampen kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus, da stell ich lieber Kerzen und Petroleumleuchten auf 

Im Moment stellen wir daheim die Beleuchtung auf 12V um und im Laufe der Zeit werden die Halogenlampen dann gegen LED-Leuchten ausgetauscht, allerdings erst wenn die Dinger akzeptable Preise bekommen haben, die Lebensdauer wird zwar sehr hoch angegeben, 
doch ich beobachte eine recht hohe Ausfallrate, allerdings nichts im Vergleich zu den Energiesparbirnen, die gehen im Monatstakt ein...


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ich weiß. Meine Energiesparlampen halten sogar noch weniger als die alten Glühlampen.


----------



## poiu (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

hier hatte ich schonmal verlinkt

Startseite - ZDF Mediathek

PS.

ich hacke das ab als Abwrackprämie für die Industier


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Das Video kenne ich.


----------



## Schokomonster (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Grade gestern noch hat der Postman bei mir geklingel mit nen Riesen Karton mit 200 100W und 100 60W leuchten drinn


----------



## poiu (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

ja hatte ich schonmal hier bei verlinkt  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...enswerte-doku-zum-thema-sollbruchstellen.html


----------



## NCphalon (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Naja man kann ja leuchten womit man will, solang man sich net über Strompreise und neue Kohlekraftwerke und Atomstromimporte aus Frankreich aufregt^^

Was ist eigentlich mit CCFLs wie man sie auch im Casemodding verwendet (hat)? Die kommen ja auch teilweise an die 100lm/W ran.


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ich verwende schon lange keine normalen Glühlampen mehr- sondern Halogenglühlampen.

Alle wirklichen Alternativen mit ausreichender Stärke sind einfach *viel* zu teuer, das gilt insbesondere für LEDs.

Was mach ich mit einer 5W LED? Die ist dann vielleicht so hell wie eine 25W Halogenbirne aber das ist immernoch nicht sehr hell... abgesehen davon, dass eine ordentliche 5W LED samt Ansteuerung locker 5 mal so teuer ist.

Wenn man nochmal wesentlich mehr Leistung will wird es dann erst recht richtig, richtig teuer... Während die Preise für Halogenglühlampen mit zunehmender Leistung nur geringfügig steigen.

Ab 2016 werden aber auch Halogenlampen zum Teil verboten, dann heißt es vielleicht auch für micht bunkern... Mal sehen, welche am Ende genau betroffen sind, das ist ja noch nicht so genau klar

LEDs sind übrigens auch nicht der "Heilige Gral" der Energieeffizienz, moderne Halogenmetalldampflampen und Schwefellampen bewegen sich etwa durchaus auf dem selben Niveau.


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Naja, die ganze Geschichte ist ja nur eine Farce...
Es geht nicht um den Stromverbrauch oder eine gute Ökobilanz, das einzige Triebmittel für diese Aktion ist das gute, alte Geld.
Mit den Birnchen lässt sich einfach kein Schotter scheffeln, die Moneten wandern nicht, da fließt kein Zaster, so einfach ist das... 

Die Dinger lassen sich extrem günstig herstellen und ohne dieses "Glühbirnenkartell" aus dem letzten Jhd. wäre die Lebensdauer ein vielfaches des jetztigem Wertes. Das schmerzt natürlich einem jeden Industriellen...
Man sollte sich wirklich die, von Poiu, verlinkten Videos zu Gemüte führen da wird eigentlich alles Abgehandelt... C:

Das selbe Spiel geht auch bei den "Neonröhren" oder "Kaltlichtkathoden" über die Bühne, diese Leuchtmittel werden mMn. die nächsten Opfer dieser dubiosen "Öko"-Bewegung sein...

@Superwip
Meine Rede, für mich wiegt auch kein Leuchtmittel eine Glühbirne auf...
Solange ich diese und Halogenlampen nutzen kann werde ich das auch tun


----------



## Track11 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit CCFLs wie man sie auch im Casemodding verwendet (hat)? Die kommen ja auch teilweise an die 100lm/W ran.


 Was soll damit sein? Die Effiziens ist einer der höchsten die man haben kann, in der Entsorgung günstig, verbrauchen nur viel Platz. Die Ausleuchtung ist nahezu unerreicht, da die längliche Form für rechteckige Räume perfekt geeignet ist im Gegensatz zu den Spottleuchten. 

Ich habe mir gestern 400 Stück von den 40 Watt Glühlampen geschossen und diese werden einfach bei mir gebunkert. 
Wieso soll ich Energie einsparen, wenn ich dafür doch das selbe bezahle? Wir haben hier Energiesparlampen in Küche und Flur. Die Teile gehen schneller kaputt als, dass du neue kaufen kannst. Nach einem halben Jahr sind alle hin gewesen und die Teile kosten pro Stück 10€. Bei 3 Lampen a 4 Leuchten bist du schnell im Bereich von 100€ pro halb Jahr und das bei Osram. 
Hier erzählen viele von euch dauernd von den LED Lampen. Die Teile sind in meinen Augen nicht zu gebrauchen. Haben eine minimale Reichweite, sind dafür in der Nähe unerträglich grell. Im Bastelkeller mögen die ja okay sein aber in der Küche oder während der Arbeit ist die Atmosphäre für mich fast unerträglich. Kann sein, dass sich dort was geändert hat, aber 2010 durfte ich welche verbauen die unfassbar teuer waren und rein garnichts brachten. Ich habe die 5 Watt Led's dan letztenendes in meine Vitrine gepackt und selbst dort erreicht die Leuchtkraft nicht den Boden des Schrankes.


----------



## horst--one (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit CCFLs wie man sie auch im Casemodding verwendet (hat)? Die kommen ja auch teilweise an die 100lm/W ran.




Ich habe bis jetzt eine Seite gefunden, auf der ccfls als normale leuchten angeboten werden. eine 10,4w röhre kostet 30 Euro + Versand, ein Inverter auch über 40€. Die Lichttemperatur liegt meist bei 6500k. 
Für die Raumbeleuchtung genau so ungeeignet wie Energiesparlampen und vor allem teurer. 

@Superwip: Ja die Halogenmetalldampflampen hatte ich ja weiter vorn schon mal erwähnt. 
PLS Leuchten sind vllt. nicht ganz so ne alternative für zu hause. Ich meine wer will denn schon die ganze zeit eine Mikrowelle am laufen haben... Teils müssen die auch noch gekühlt werden und das "Vorschaltgerät"(Mikrowelle) ist nicht billig und bestimmt auch nicht ganz leise.
PLS Lampen
http://www.plasma-i.com/


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Mit der Leuchtkraft hatte ich bei den LED's eigentlich noch nie Probleme...
Die eine LED-Leuchtzeile die ich in meinem Leben hatte, hat eigentlich alles so ausgeleuchtet wie es auch sein sollte, allerdings sind die 3-Led Module recht schnell über den Jordan gegangen, was mich dann angesichts der Preislage veranlasst hat erst auf eine bessere Preissituation zu warten bevor ich mir weitere Leuchtmittel solcher Art kaufe...


----------



## Asus4ever (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Is mir wurscht, Hauptsache das Ding da in der Lampe leuchtet


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ist es dir auch noch wurscht, wenn "das Ding da in der Lampe" das zehnfache kostet?


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

@Asus4ever
Eine sehr kostspielige Einstellung...


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der guten alten Lavalampe? ^^
> 
> PS:
> Voodoo2... über 40Euro für eine Lampe. Was ich dafür allein für Glühbirnen bekomme.


 

eher 30€


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> @Asus4ever
> Eine sehr kostspielige Einstellung...


 
Wenn Asus4ever das Geld hat und es beim Fenster rausschmeißen will dann soll er doch


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

War ja eher lustig/sarkastisch gemeint 
Leute schmeißen ja für andere Sachen noch viel mehr Papier ins Feuer, warum dann nicht auch auf eine adäquate Beleuchtung setzen...


----------



## Research (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Mal ne Frage:Zu wieviel % lässt sich eine Glühbirne Recyceln?
Antwort 100%.

LEDs mit Steuerelektronik? Gucken wir mal nach Afrika wie gut Computer recycelt werden...
Von den giftigen Quecksilber-Schleudern will ich gar nicht reden.

Mal hier gucken wo man sich sinnvollen Ersatz besorgen kann: Heatball :: Home


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Superwip schrieb:


> LEDs sind übrigens auch nicht der "Heilige Gral" der Energieeffizienz, moderne Halogenmetalldampflampen und Schwefellampen bewegen sich etwa durchaus auf dem selben Niveau.


 
Und wie sieht das mit der Umweltverträglichkeit aus? Schwefel hört sich jedenfalls nicht gerade umweltfreundlich an.


----------



## Abductee (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Das gleiche wie die Energiesparlampe, Recyclinghof oder bei einem Fachbetrieb abgeben.
(In Wirklichkeit schmeißt die Mehrheit die Dinger dann einfach in den Hausmüll)


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Niza schrieb:


> Es bedeutet also ein *Herstellungs- und Vertriebsverbot* für Glühlampen mit einer Leistung von mehr als 10Watt.


 
Und was ist, wenn nun ne Lampe vom Autoblinker aufgibt ? Die hat schießlich 21Watt und ist eine herkömmliche Glühlampe bei meinem  ...


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



PepperPepp schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, dass die Energiesparlampen mehr Strom oder Energie in der Herstellung benötigen als sie in ihrem Lampenleben einsparen können. Also absoluter Mist und man sollte auch noch beachten, dass in den Energiesparlampen giftiges Gas ist -> Argon?


 
1. Argon ist NICHT giftig. Sonst wären wir eh schon allesamt tot, denn Argon macht 1% der Atmosphäre aus. Argon findet sich in Halogenlampen und GLÜHBIRNEN als Inertgas (sprich nicht reaktiv). Und was mit nicht reagiert kann auch nicht giftig sein. Wird dir jeder Chemiker bestätigen. Ohne Argon würden die nicht glühen, sondern deren Wolframdraht sofort verbrennen.
Was giftig ist, ist das Quecksilber in den Leuchtstoffröhren. Jedoch ist deren Menge so minimal dass es mindestens 4 gleichzeitig gebrochene Energiesparlampen bräuchte um überhaupt den Mindestgrenzwert zu erreichen. Und dann müsste man noch seine Nase direkt darüber halten und sehr tief einatmen...

2. Sie sind zwar energieaufwendiger in der Herstellung, allerdings machen Leuchtstofflampen das defizit nach etwa 2500 Brennstunden wieder wett, und LED Lampen schon nach 1500 Stunden. wenn man nun den Kaufpreis hinzurechenet, müssen Leuchtstofflampen etwa 4000-5000 Stunden brennen uns LEDs zwischen 6000-8000 um das Defizit wieder wettzumachen. Generell dürfte dies kein Problem sein, wenn man nicht gerade den billigsten Schund kauft

Edit und P.S.: In der Aktuellen Stiftung Warentest ist übrigens ein Energiesparlampentest. Wer sich informieren will kann ja mal reinschnuppern


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Das mit dem "Heatball" ist der zuständigen Kommision in der EU halt leider schon bekannt.
Ist vermutlich nur mehr eine Frage der Zeit bis diese Grauzone auch mit einem Verbot zugepflastert wird.
Da hilft auch nur mehr einlagern...

Was mir einfach nicht eingeht ist das man Glühbirnen ab 10W verbietet und dafür vor allem den Stromverbrauch als Grund verwendet.
Allerdings ist der Wirkungsgrad einer 10W Birne nicht besser als der einer 100W Birne, warum lassen die dann das 10W Teil in der legalen Zone? Außer der Leuchtstärke in Relation zum Verbrauch ändert sich doch nichts?

Ich könnte mir ja auch einen Lampenhalter mit 10 Sockeln holen/bauen und lauter 10W Birnen reindrehn, damit hab ich auch eine akzeptable Ausleuchtung und vermutlich einen noch höheren Stromverbrauch als mit einer 100W Birne... 

Ja, wenn dir laufend Glühbirnen runterfallen verblödest du nicht permanent, bei den Energiesparlampen schauts da schon anders aus 

Ich sah mal eine Doku auf Arte wo es eben um das Recyclen von Thermometern, Leuchtstoffröhren und Energiesparlampen ging, 
Ergebnis war das ca. 2/3 aller gesammelten Güter zerbrachen, und das Quecksilber einfach verloren ging --> Super Umweltschutz, da ist der Mehrverbrauch einer Glühbirne doch recht harmlos


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn nun ne Lampe vom Autoblinker aufgibt ? Die hat schießlich 21Watt und ist eine herkömmliche Glühlampe bei meinem  ...



Das sind mittlerweile auch Halogenglühbirnen, nicht die "normalen". Bei älteren Autos heißt das höchstens, dass der Blinker nun heller leuchtet ^^


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Was giftig ist, ist das Quecksilber in den Leuchtstoffröhren. Jedoch ist deren Menge so minimal dass es mindestens 4 gleichzeitig gebrochene Energiesparlampen bräuchte um überhaupt den Mindestgrenzwert zu erreichen. Und dann müsste man noch seine Nase direkt


 
Energiesparlampen werden überwiegend in China hergestellt und wer weiß was die da an Quecksilber hineinpacken.


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Auch nicht mehr als unbedingt nötig, sinst würden die Leuchtstoffrören nicht mehr leuchten, bzw nicht durchleuchten wenn eine dicke Quecksilberschicht sich am Glas absetzen würde. Afaik versucht man deshalb mit so wenig Quecksilber wie möglich auszukommen, weil das die Lichtausbeute verbessert und somit teurer verkauft werden kann.


----------



## nay (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Typisches Beispiel von Bevormundung des Staates und vor allem Lobbyismus. Als nächstes werden Autos verboten die mehr als 10 Liter Verbrauchen und danach Dämmpflicht für alle Häuser.

Das ist das Beste für Sie. Sie können uns vertrauen.


----------



## Iceananas (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Edit und P.S.: In der Aktuellen Stiftung Warentest ist übrigens ein Energiesparlampentest. Wer sich informieren will kann ja mal reinschnuppern


 
Dieser Test ist einfach ein schlechter Witz. So amateurhaft mit lachhafter Auswahl, dazu ein Osram als Sieger


----------



## Fireb0ng (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ich habe meine Lehre in nem Krankenhaus gemacht. Was wir dort an EVGs und Energiesparlampen getauscht haben .
Wir hatten eine neue Station mit LED spots, die waren aber MÜLL nach einem halben Jahr ging auch nur noch die hälfte. Naja R+S hats eingebaut
Wie weit sich die LED Lampen verbessert haben weiß ich nicht. Ich bastel zwar gerne mit LEDs und LEDstrips aber ganz auf LEDs muss ich noch mal testen.

Das beste ist ja der LED Leuchtstoffröhren ersatz die Dinger sind schneller kaputt als man sie einbaut.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Dieser Test ist einfach ein schlechter Witz. So amateurhaft mit lachhafter Auswahl, dazu ein Osram als Sieger


 
Solche Tests kannst du in den Mülleimer werfen.
Wenn schon Testen dann auch Langlebigkeit denn danach kaufe ich ja eine Lampe.
Was nützt sie mir wenn sie nach 6 Monaten nur noch 70% der Leuchtkraft hat?
Dann hätte ich am Anfang schon gleich das stärkere Modell kaufen müssen. So kaufe ich 2x.


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Lehre in nem Krankenhaus gemacht. Was wir dort an EVGs und Energiesparlampen getauscht haben .
> Wir hatten eine neue Station mit LED spots, die waren aber MÜLL nach einem halben Jahr ging auch nur noch die hälfte. Naja R+S hats eingebaut
> Wie weit sich die LED Lampen verbessert haben weiß ich nicht. Ich bastel zwar gerne mit LEDs und LEDstrips aber ganz auf LEDs muss ich noch mal testen.
> 
> Das beste ist ja der LED Leuchtstoffröhren ersatz die Dinger sind schneller kaputt als man sie einbaut.


 
Also meine LEDs halten bisher seit über 2 jahre. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich die Glühbirnen, für die ich keine damals LEDs gefunden hatte (meist mangels passender Leuchtkraft) schon mehrfach ausgewechselt



nay schrieb:


> Als nächstes werden Autos verboten die mehr als 10 Liter Verbrauchen.


 
Wenn man mal ehrlich mit sich selbst ist: Solche Benzinschlucker braucht eigentlich eh keiner. Haben wollen aber viele 
Aber keine Angst, in Deutschland wird das eh nicht passieren; wo käme man den hin wenn Porsche, BMW und Mercedes mehr als die hälfte ihrer Autos einmotten müssten


----------



## horst--one (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das mit der Umweltverträglichkeit aus? Schwefel hört sich jedenfalls nicht gerade umweltfreundlich an.



Die eig. "Birne" einer PLS Leuchte ist nur eine kleine Glaskugel mit ein bisschen Schwefel drin. Da es keine schwefelverbindungen sind, gehe ich mal davon aus, das sich so ein Leuchtmittel (das ca. 60.000h-100.000h hält) nicht sehr schwer zu entsorgen ist. Und wenn man sich dann noch die Haltbarkeit dazu anschaut...

Trotzdem würde mich die Mikrowelle in der Lampe stören


----------



## Iceananas (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Lehre in nem Krankenhaus gemacht. Was wir dort an EVGs und Energiesparlampen getauscht haben .
> Wir hatten eine neue Station mit LED spots, die waren aber MÜLL nach einem halben Jahr ging auch nur noch die hälfte. Naja R+S hats eingebaut


 
LEDs sind sensible Halbleiterelemente, die richtig angetrieben werden müssen. Ohne Schutz vor Überbestromung o.ä. gehen sie ganz schnell ein. Auch funktionieren sie anders als Ohmsche Verbraucher, weshalb man sie nur in Ausnahmefällen einfach mit einem Netzteil betreiben soll (z.B. LED Streifen, die Vorwiderstände integriert haben). Außerdem gibt es noch andere Aspekte wie Kühlung, die man beachten muss.
Werden die LEDs mit richtiger Elektronik angesteuert, halten sie ewig. In dem Fall würde ich sagen, dass das Krankenhaus a) richtig von der Firma geleimt wurde oder b) die Firma einfach keine Ahnung hat


----------



## nay (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ehrlich mit sich selbst ist: Solche Benzinschlucker braucht eigentlich eh keiner. Haben wollen aber viele
> Aber keine Angst, in Deutschland wird das eh nicht passieren; wo käme man den hin wenn Porsche, BMW und Mercedes mehr als die hälfte ihrer Autos einmotten müssten


 
Was jemand braucht und was nicht hat nur dieser jemand zu entscheiden und nicht ein anderer. Wo kämen wir hin wenn man nur machen dürfte was Sinn macht.
Und als ob die Wirtschaftskraft Deutschlands für die Politiker von Bedeutung wäre. Wäre das der Fall würde man keine Kampagnen gegen CO2 und Atomenergie machen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Na ja, wenn LED-Lampen bezahlbar werden (meine eine hat 25 Euro gekostet :o) und die Lichtton hell, gemütlich und warm ist okay. Da freut sich die Stromrechnung.


----------



## Gast201808272 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Beleuchtung macht bei mir weniger als 1% meiner Stromrechnung aus. Da hab ich wahnsinniges Einsparpotential 

@ Iceananas: JEDE LED Lampe hat Vorwiderstände drin! Schließlich bewegt sich die Arbeitsspannung zwischen 2-4 V.

Was mich nur ärgert, ist, dass die Politik die Leute für dumm verkaufen will. Es ist langsam lächerlich. Jeder weiß mittlerweile, dass die Wirtschaft unsere Politik macht. 
Am Ende bedeutet dieser ganze Scheiss wieder nur mehr Müll, der in Namibia landet. Wenn LEDs erst etabliert sind, wird wie durch Geisterhand auch die Lebensdauer zurückgehen. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## Research (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Iceananas schrieb:


> []In dem Fall würde ich sagen, dass das Krankenhaus a) richtig von der Firma geleimt wurde oder b) die Firma einfach keine Ahnung hat


 
Oder c) Billig, billig, billig. Bloß keinen cent zu viel ausgeben. Egal ob die Qualität stimmt oder nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Hier geht es gar nicht darum, Energie einzusparen.
Hier hat einfach die Osram&Co. Lobby gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Doch Enerigeersparnis ist einem Staat wie Deutschland schon wichtig. Eier aus Käfighaltung sind in Deutschland auch verboten. Deutschland ist ein bemüht guter Staat. Mein ich ernst


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Doch Enerigeersparnis ist einem Staat wie Deutschland schon wichtig. Eier aus Käfighaltung sind in Deutschland auch verboten. Deutschland ist ein bemüht guter Staat. Mein ich ernst


 
Glaubst Du an den Weihnachtsmann?

Energie sparen ist wichtig, da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu.
Aber denkst Du im Ernst, wir in Europa retten das Klima mit so einen Blödsinn?


----------



## Research (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Naja, wenn diese Technik erstmal reibungslos Läuft... könnte man... Hmm, das müsste ich mal meine Leute Fragen. Ich glaube ein großes Atomkraftwerk in DE abschalten. (Gilt auch nur für DE)


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

*Adi1* 

Das ist zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Deutschland kann das einfach umsetzen und das macht es eben. Ist doch ne gute Sache.

Hier zum Thema Sparlampe Rolf Miller bei Ottis Schlachthof vom 10.01.2010 - YouTube


----------



## stolle80 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ist natürlich ganz toll das mit dem Quecksilber, besonders wenn man ein Kleinkind zuhause hat.

*RESPEKT* meine Damen und Herren. 
Die LED´s sind doch viel zu teuer..


----------



## Iceananas (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Hilps schrieb:


> @ Iceananas: JEDE LED Lampe hat Vorwiderstände drin! Schließlich bewegt sich die Arbeitsspannung zwischen 2-4 V.


 
Falsch, gute Lampen haben eine Konstantstromquelle. Der Vorwiderstand ist nur die gebräuchliche und günstige "Notlösung" für kleine Ströme, für SMD zum Beispiel. 
LEDs sind halbleiter, die einen konstanten Stromfluss brauchen. Durchfließt eine bestimmte Stromstärke die LED, fällt eine Spannung ab. Der Vorwiderstand begrenzt den Strom für eine bestimmte Spannung. Allerdings geht Leistung durch den Widerstand verloren, was sicherlich nicht Sinn der Sache ist. Da eine KSQ allerdings meist teuer ist, wird dies bei kleinen Strömen einfach in Kauf genommen. Außerdem variert der Stromfluss linear mit der Änderung der Spannung (ohmsches Gesetz), was man auch nicht unbedingt haben muss.

Wenn du mir allerdings versuchst, eine High Power LED mit einem Vorwiderstand zu betreiben, dann hole ich meine Peitsche und zwinge dich dazu, den Satz "ich betreibe nie eine LED mit einer Spannungsquelle" 100 mal auf die Tafel zu schreiben


----------



## Fireb0ng (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



nay schrieb:


> Als nächstes werden Autos verboten die mehr als 10 Liter Verbrauchen und danach Dämmpflicht für alle Häuser.


 Als ich habe nur 6,2 Liter Benzin 
Die Dämmpflicht ist ja schon indirekt durch die Energieausweise (Für Vermieter ist er glaubig Pflicht).

Erst wird der Ausweiß eingeführt und dann wieder zu schlecht gedämmte Hauser verboten ala Glühlampe

Was ich mich aber auch Frage was passiert mit den LAVALAMPEN die nutzen ja die Hitze der Glühlampe Ich hänge dann ein Heizdraht rein wenn die Lampe kaputt geht

@ Ice.. und Research ich tippe auf eine Mischung von 60% B und 40% C


----------



## Gast201808272 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Falsch, gute Lampen haben eine Konstantstromquelle. Der Vorwiderstand ist nur die gebräuchliche und günstige "Notlösung" für kleine Ströme, für SMD zum Beispiel.
> LEDs sind halbleiter, die einen konstanten Stromfluss brauchen. Durchfließt eine bestimmte Stromstärke die LED, fällt eine Spannung ab. Der Vorwiderstand begrenzt den Strom für eine bestimmte Spannung. Allerdings geht Leistung durch den Widerstand verloren, was sicherlich nicht Sinn der Sache ist. Da eine KSQ allerdings meist teuer ist, wird dies bei kleinen Strömen einfach in Kauf genommen. Außerdem variert der Stromfluss linear mit der Änderung der Spannung (ohmsches Gesetz), was man auch nicht unbedingt haben muss.
> 
> Wenn du mir allerdings versuchst, eine High Power LED mit einem Vorwiderstand zu betreiben, dann hole ich meine Peitsche und zwinge dich dazu, den Satz "ich betreibe nie eine LED mit einer Spannungsquelle" 100 mal auf die Tafel zu schreiben



Wo ist das Problem bei Verwendung eines Vorwiderstandes? Das ist die einfachste Schaltung und die genügt. Ein Siebkondensator glättet Schwankungen und gut ist.


----------



## Fireb0ng (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ich finde aber die Konstantstromquelle besser ist halt Ansichtssache.
Vielleicht sollten wir man ein Thread öffnen, wo User ihre erfahrungen bzw. wo gute Lampen reingeschrieben werden.
Aber es sollten Langzeittests sein. Am besten noch Preise dazu und wo man sie bekommt, da es im Internet wirklich VIEL schund an LEDs und LED Lampen gibt.


----------



## Gast201808272 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ja das wäre sicher mal eine nette Sache. Ich traue mich momentan auch noch nicht an LED Lampen heran, da mir das Risiko bei diesen Preisen zu hoch ist.


----------



## nay (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Als ich habe nur 6,2 Liter Benzin
> Die Dämmpflicht ist ja schon indirekt durch die Energieausweise (Für Vermieter ist er glaubig Pflicht).
> 
> Erst wird der Ausweiß eingeführt und dann wieder zu schlecht gedämmte Hauser verboten ala Glühlampe



 Dämmwahnsinn BRD Giftige Schimmelpilze: Sanierte Häuser massenhaft von Algen befallen - Nachrichten Geld - Immobilien - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Fireb0ng (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Tja das ist der Nachteil wenn man 15cm Polystyrol vor die Hauswände knallt und nicht Lüftet Die Hauswand kann nicht mehr "Atmen" und wenn kein Lüftung im Haus ist bzw. nicht gelüftet wird schimmelts halt.

5 Stück LED Lampe Leuchte Strahler MR16 3W 60 LEDs GU5.3 Warmweiß 220 Lumen: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
Hat die jemand schon getestet???? 

Preis würde ich sagen ist akzeptabel 5€ pro Lampe, 220Lumen 2900K und ein Farbwiedergabewert von 80%. Hört sich doch schonmal recht Ordentlich an wenn die Werte stimmen


----------



## Niza (1. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Schau mal bei EBAY und gebe nur LED oder LED + den Sockel den de brauchst ein du wirst Bombadiert mit LED Lampen Angeboten.
z.B. Bei mir LED GU10 und ich hatte 89.284 Ergebnisse 
Die Frage stellt sich dann welche sind wirklich gut ?
Die IDEE die hier schonmal aufkam einen Thread dazu zu erstellen finde ich gut



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Tja das ist der Nachteil wenn man 15cm  Polystyrol vor die Hauswände knallt und nicht Lüftet Die Hauswand  kann nicht mehr "Atmen" und wenn kein Lüftung im Haus ist bzw. nicht  gelüftet wird schimmelts halt.
> 
> 5  Stück LED Lampe Leuchte Strahler MR16 3W 60 LEDs GU5.3 Warmweiß 220  Lumen: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
> Hat die jemand schon getestet????
> ...


 
Ich glaube nicht das sie besonders Hell sein werden.
Da sie gerade mal 220 Lumen haben 

Wenn ich mich irren sollte dann korrigiert mich 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



> Als nächstes werden Autos verboten die mehr als 10 Liter Verbrauchen


Das kann ich nur hoffen.  Bei den Kraftstoffpreisen wäre sowieso jedem der Kauf eines 3 oder 5 Liter Autos anzuraten. Ich fuhr mal einen dicken BMW (nicht mein Auto): Einmal kräftig Gas geben und hinten kullerte ein 2 Euro Stück raus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur hoffen.  Bei den Kraftstoffpreisen wäre sowieso jedem der Kauf eines 3 oder 5 Liter Autos anzuraten. Ich fuhr mal einen dicken BMW (nicht mein Auto): Einmal kräftig Gas geben und hinten kullerte ein 2 Euro Stück raus.



Nein Danke, lieber günstigere Umrüstkosten auf Gas oder so etwas. So eine Nuckelpinne will ich nicht haben.

Wenn ich wollte könnte ich noch ein paar 100 Glühbirnen für Lau kriegen, aber ich habe da kein Interesse dran


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur hoffen.  Bei den Kraftstoffpreisen wäre sowieso jedem der Kauf eines 3 oder 5 Liter Autos anzuraten. Ich fuhr mal einen dicken BMW (nicht mein Auto): Einmal kräftig Gas geben und hinten kullerte ein 2 Euro Stück raus.


 Nur das dadurch die Spritpresie noch weiter ansteigen könnten. Die Konzerne wollen Geld verdienen, wenn jetzt alle saprsame PKWs fahren müssen die Preise steigen damit der Gewinn gleich bleibt.
Ob andersherum das selbe gilt weiß ich nicht. Man könnte dazu aber mal die Benzin Preise aus DE mit denen der USA vergleichen. Logischerweise ohne Steuern.


----------



## Niza (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Habe gerade was schönes Entdeckt umd muss nur Schmunzeln
10 Stück LED Lampe Leuchte Strahler MR16 1,1W 21 LEDs GU5.3 Warmweiß 75 Lumen: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung

Immerhun Billig ist sie ja 
pro Stück 3 €

Auch einzeln zu kriegen :
LED Lampe Leuchte Strahler MR16 1,1W 21 LEDs GU5.3 Warmweiß 75 Lumen: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
für 2,99€

*Spannung    12 Volt          *
Anwendungsbereich    Deckeneinbauleuchten, Downlights
Lampentyp    LED            Fassung    GU5.3
    Energieeffizienzklasse    A
    Lichtleistung     *75 lumen*
            Stromverbrauch    1.1 Watt (immerhin nur 1,1 Watt)

    Entspricht Glühlampe    11 Watt
    Farbtemperatur    2900 Kelvin
    Farbwiedergabeindex    80
            Durchschnittliche Lebensdauer    50000 Stunden
            Leuchtmitteldurchmesser    50 Millimeter
            Leuchtmittellänge    48 Millimeter
    Abstrahlwinkel    *25 Grad*
Zündzeit    Sofort
AnlaufzeitKeine
    Elektrischer Leistungsfaktor    1.0
    Lampenlichtstromerhalt am Ende der Nennlebensdauer    75

Immer hin kann man damit noch schauen wo man hinläuft

*Was will man den damit ausleuchten ?
*
Ein Puppenhaus ?


Aber für eine Glasvitrine könnte ich sie mir gut vorstellen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## razzor1984 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Hilps schrieb:


> Was mich nur ärgert, ist, dass die Politik die Leute für dumm verkaufen will. Es ist langsam lächerlich. Jeder weiß mittlerweile, dass die Wirtschaft unsere Politik macht.
> Am Ende bedeutet dieser ganze Scheiss wieder nur mehr Müll, der in Namibia landet. Wenn LEDs erst etabliert sind, wird wie durch Geisterhand auch die Lebensdauer zurückgehen. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...


 
Hat ja auch bei der Glühbirne funktioniert, die hatte früher auch eine höhere Brenndauer, weil der Wolframdraht dicker war. 
Bei den Leds muss einfach die qualli stimmen  hab mir vor 2 Monaten meine Gu10er strahler gegn diese ausgetauscht LEDARE LED-Lampe GU10 - IKEA 
Sind ganz ok und mit 6,99 kosten sie nicht viel. 
Leider stimmt es das es gnug billig Leds in Umlauf gibt, die einfach nur extrem schwach sind(Haltbarkeit ???). Richtig umrüsten tue ich erst später. Die preise müssn sauber nach unten gehen. Was jetzt verlangt wird sind nur Fantasiepreise (Wie lange halten sie dennn wirklich? Kein Unternehmen wird dir eine Garantie darauf geben)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Ne das Problem ist eher die Selektion der SMDs damit man keinen Regenbogen als Licht hat


----------



## Fireb0ng (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Niza schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das sie besonders Hell sein werden.
> Da sie gerade mal 220 Lumen haben
> Niza


 
HHHHHHHmmmmm könnte sein. Bin wenn es 220 Lumen pro Watt sind ist sie heller, laut Beschreibung sollte sie einer 30Watt lampe entsprechen.
Da könnten es Lumen pro watt sein da da wäre sie fast gleich auf (Halogen 630lumen LED 660lumen). Aber wenn sie NUR 220 Lumen hat ist sie deutlich dunkler


----------



## Iceananas (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Hilps schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem bei Verwendung eines Vorwiderstandes? Das ist die einfachste Schaltung und die genügt. Ein Siebkondensator glättet Schwankungen und gut ist.


 


Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Ich finde aber die Konstantstromquelle besser ist halt Ansichtssache.


 
Das ist nicht Ansichtssache, sondern Fakt. Bei kleinen 5mm LEDs oder SMD LEDs kann man ruhig mit Vorwiderstand arbeiten, da kleine Ströme fließen und der Verlust ebenfalls nicht sehr groß ist.

Bei High Power LEDs sollte man nie und nimmer ein Vorwiderstand nehmen. Denn wenn man sich die Kennlinie einer solche LED anschaut, sieht man, dass die Kurve Halbleiter-typisch exponentiell ist (und nicht linear wie beim Ohmschen Verbraucher). Konkret bedeutet dies, dass eine Spannungsdifferenz von 0,25V den Stromfluss, und damit die verbrauchte Leistung verdreifacht! Hast du nicht die ausreichende Kühlung vorgesehen, ist die LED nach paar Minuten tot. Außerdem variiert die Kennlinie mit der Temperatur und jede LED hat auch eine gewisse Toleranz. Somit ist es fast unmöglich eine solche LED mit einem Vorwiderstand determiniert anzusteuern. Hat man Glück, ist die Ausleuchtung mit mehreren HP LEDs einfach nur inhomogen, hat man pech, dann stirbt eine nach der anderen. Siehe das Krankenhausbeispiel 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, eine 2W LED mit einem Durchlassstrom von 700mA an einem üblichen 12V Netzteil ergäbe 6,3W Verlustleistung. Selbst bei bei 5V Versorgungsspannung wären es 1,4W, was viel zu viel ist. 



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> 5 Stück LED Lampe Leuchte Strahler MR16 3W 60 LEDs GU5.3 Warmweiß 220 Lumen: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung


 
Genau diese kenne ich jetzt nicht, aber die Werte würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen. 5mm LEDs werden üblicherweise nur in Billigware verbaut, moderne und effiziente Lampen nutzen SMD oder High Power. (Mal abgesehen davon, 60° Abstrahlwinkel? Würde ich denen bei der Bauform nicht abkaufen ).


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Regelt sich das mit der Temperatur nicht von selbst? Wenn die LED wärmer wird, fließt ein höherer Strom. Soweit so gut. Nach dem Ohmschen Gesetz fließt dann aber ein ebenso höherer Strom durch den Vorwiderstand, der ja in Reihe zur LED geschaltet ist. Das wiederum würde den Widerstand erwärmen und damit den Ohmschen Widerstand erhöhen, was wiederum den Stromfluss begrenzt.

Darüber hinaus glaube ich, dass der Stromfluss durch den Vorwiderstand ohnehin begrenzt wird, sodass es völlig egal ist, wie durchlässig die LED gerade ist. Oder hab ich hier einen Denkfehler drin?


----------



## Anchorage (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Oh neine Ich muss noch einkaufen gehen mindestens 200 Glühbirnen kaufen. Die Energiesparlampen werde ich niemals verwenden da ich davon ziemlich krasse Kopfschmerzen kriege.


----------



## Niza (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Hier mal was tolles zu Energysparlampen:
Energiesparlampen: Wie gefährlich sind sie wirklich für die Gesundheit? - News Muetterberatung - Das Netzwerk fuer Muetter von Muettern. Themen rund um Geburt, Schwangerschaft, Baby, Kind und Familie.
Jede Energiesparlampe enthält ca. 2,5 Milligramm Quecksilber

Dieses Zitat ist Interresant :
 "..sieht Prof. Dr. Dr. Bernhard Lachenmayr vor allem in den Strahlungen  der Energiesparlampe eine Gefahr. *Denn diese ist sogar höher als die  eines LCD-Monitors*..."

Jetzt werden wir alle verstrahlt und leuchten im Dunkeln 
Immerhin werden die Lampen dann ja überflüssig 
Ne spaß beiseite 

Laut Focus :
TV-Doku deckt Risiken auf: Gefahr aus der Energiesparlampe - Gehirn - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Dürfen Energysparlampen bis zu max. 5 Milligramm Quecksilber enthalten.

*Hier ist auch ein interessantes Video vom ZDF zum Thema Energiesparlampen Gefahr :*
ZDFzoom: Giftiges Licht - ZDFzoom - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

Das Video sollte man sich mal angeschaut haben.
Dort werden ein paar Intressante Sachen erwähnt :
z.B. 
-auch das Energiesparlampen eine vorgeschaltete Elektronik verbaut haben und Quecksilber enthalten und deswegen in den Sondermüll gehören.
-das der max. Wert bei Energiesparlampen bei 5 milligramm Quecksilber liegen darf.
-Der Elektrosmog der lampen liegt über 40x So hoch wie der zugelassene Grenzwert bei Computerarbeitsplätzen.
-Aha und es gab also auch ein Wirtschaftliches Interresse am Umstieg  gut zu wissen
Aber auch andere Interessate Sachen werden erwähnt.
*Also einfach mal anschauen.
Es lohnt sich.*

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

*Dr Bakterius* 




> Nein Danke, lieber günstigere Umrüstkosten auf Gas oder so etwas. So eine Nuckelpinne will ich nicht haben.


Der Punkt ist ja, dass auch 4-Türer-Limousinen wesentlich weniger Kraftstoff verbrauchen könnten. Technisch möglich ist das. Aber Niedrigverbrauch ist beim Kunden halt (noch) nicht gefragt gunug. Anders ist es z.B. bei Biokost. Seitdem Kampagnen in der Bevölkerung ein grösseres Gesundheitsbewusstsein geschaffen haben (Warnschilder an Zigarettenschachteln, Rauchverbot, Verpönung von Konservierungsstoffen und Geschmacksverstärkern, gespritztem Obst und Gemüse etc.), sind z.B. gesunde Nahrungsmittel bis hin zu "Bio-Lebensmitteln" sehr gefragt und daher viel weiter verbreitet und auch günstig. Also die Nachfrage spielt schon ein grosse Rolle. IdR. richtet sich ein Unternehmen nach der Nachfrage.


*turbosnake*



> Nur das dadurch die Spritpresie noch weiter ansteigen könnten.  Die Konzerne wollen Geld verdienen, wenn jetzt alle saprsame PKWs  fahren müssen die Preise steigen damit der Gewinn gleich bleibt.


Ja, das ist ein Argument. Für die Umwelt wäre es aber auch unabhängig der Preise besser.


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*

Aber nicht für den Verbraucher und der  Autoverkehr hat nur einen sehr kleinen Anteil.  Da ist der von Flugzeugen und Schiffen deutlich höher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*

Ich will es hier mal nicht weiter ausbreiten, aber hier wird auf Oberöko gemacht und auf dem halben Erdball wird jeglichem Dreckszeug hantiert. Luft und Wasser kommt doch überall hin


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Oh neine Ich muss noch einkaufen gehen mindestens 200 Glühbirnen kaufen. Die Energiesparlampen werde ich niemals verwenden da ich davon ziemlich krasse Kopfschmerzen kriege.


 Ja, da gehts mir gleich, das liegt vmtl. daran das der "Blaulichtanteil" recht hoch ist...


----------



## Iceananas (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Hilps schrieb:


> Regelt sich das mit der Temperatur nicht von selbst? Wenn die LED wärmer wird, fließt ein höherer Strom. Soweit so gut. Nach dem Ohmschen Gesetz fließt dann aber ein ebenso höherer Strom durch den Vorwiderstand, der ja in Reihe zur LED geschaltet ist. Das wiederum würde den Widerstand erwärmen und damit den Ohmschen Widerstand erhöhen, was wiederum den Stromfluss begrenzt.
> 
> Darüber hinaus glaube ich, dass der Stromfluss durch den Vorwiderstand ohnehin begrenzt wird, sodass es völlig egal ist, wie durchlässig die LED gerade ist. Oder hab ich hier einen Denkfehler drin?


 
Eine Begrenzung ist da, das ist richtig. Das ändert aber nichts an der Aussage, dass ein Vorwiderstand größere Ströme nicht mehr zuverlässig begrenzen kann (und man darüber hinaus eine ideal stabile Spannungsquelle braucht). Wenn du mir das nicht glaubst, kannst ja gerne nach Konstantstromquellen googlen und selber nachlesen oder mir ne PN schreiben, ich möchte den Thread nicht mit Elektrotechnik vollspammen


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*

Also ich werde sie vermissen, jedenfalls für Wohnzimmer und Leselampe. Da geht doch nichts über das wohlige, wärmende Licht einer Glühbirne 

In Küche, Bad, Flur etc. sind schon seit Jahren Energiesparlampen, da man sich da ja nicht so lange aufhält.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*

*Dr Bakterius* 

Oberöko ist was anderes. Kannst dich ja mal mit militanten Umweltschützern auseinandersetzten, dann weisste was Oberökos sind.   Hier geht es nur darum, nicht allzu verschwenderisch zu sein.


----------



## Iceananas (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Also ich werde sie vermissen, jedenfalls für Wohnzimmer und Leselampe. Da geht doch nichts über das wohlige, wärmende Licht einer Glühbirne


 
Was man nicht vergessen soll ist, dass es weiterhin Halogen-Glühbirnen gibt. Die geben das gleiche Licht aus, leben einfach nur (angeblich) länger und sind ein Stück teurer. Wobei man in meinem Fall bei 2 kaputten in einem Jahr nicht gerade von Langlebigkeit sprechen kann 
Es geht am Ende halt nur darum, uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> In Küche, Bad, Flur etc. sind schon seit Jahren Energiesparlampen, da man sich da ja nicht so lange aufhält.


 Und eigentlich genau dort sollten sie nicht sein, da diese Lampen die häufigen An- und Ausschaltvorgänge nicht mögen und schnell kaputt gehen. Von der Lichtfarbe her kommen die mir aber auch höchstens in den Keller


----------



## Gast201808272 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*

Halogenlampen strahlen angeblich "qualitativ besseres" Licht aus, was immer das auch heißen mag. Das hat wohl etwas mit der Größe des Glühfadens zu tun.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*

Hm, die Qualität des Lichts ist wohl ein sehr subjektiver Wert 
Ich denke man könnte es einmal nach Helligkeit, Farbtemperatur und Blaulichtanteil bewerten...


----------



## Wired (3. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*



> *Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Und wenn schon... waren eh nur richtige Stromfresser! Auserdem find ich das Kaltweise Licht von Lenergiesparbirnen schöner da es ein klares Weis ist.


----------



## Rixx (3. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*

ein Hoch auf Brüssel


----------



## nay (3. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*



Wired schrieb:


> Und wenn schon... waren eh nur richtige Stromfresser! Auserdem find ich das Kaltweise Licht von Lenergiesparbirnen schöner da es ein klares Weis ist.


 
Ich hab noch einen alten Röhrenfernseher daheim -> verbieten. Kühlschränke, Öfen, Mikrowellen, etc. älter als 5 Jahre? -> verbieten. GTX480, GTX470, ach was alle alten Grafikkarten -> verbieten (gibt doch eh Neue).

...
...
...
..
.

Hab ich irgendwas vergessen? Ach ja den Ironiemodus /* Ironie aus */


----------



## docdent (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



Niza schrieb:


> Hier mal was tolles zu Energysparlampen:
> Jede Energiesparlampe enthält ca. 2,5 Milligramm Quecksilber
> 
> Dieses Zitat ist Interresant :
> ...


Ja, Energiesparlampen enthalten Quecksilber und  haben heutzutage (wegen des besseren Wirklungsgrades, schnelleres Starts und längerer Lebensdauer) elektronische Vorschaltgeräte. Das ist genauso wie bei klassischen Leuchtstoffröhren, die man seit Jahrzehnten kennt. Diese wurden auch schon immer gesammelt und entsorgt. Jetzt macht man das auch mit den ESL. Und? Batterien und Akkus sammelt man auch und entsorgt sie.

An Bildschirmarbeitsplätzen arbeitet man bis zu 10 Stunden in 50cm Abstand am Monitor. Es wäre sehr überraschend, wenn für andere Elektronik (wie die Vorschaltgeräte von ESL), die nur stundenweise und im Durchschnitt einige Meter entfernt in Betrieb ist, dieselben Grenzwerte gelten würden. Der Elektrosmog nimmt nämlich mit 1/r^2 ab. Bei den Bildschirmarbeitsplätzen war man übrigens rein vorsichtshalber besonders streng.

Ob die EU wirklich ein wirtschaftliches Interesse hat, die ESL zu fördern, die ja hauptsächlich in China produziert werden, wage ich  zu bezweifeln.

Das klingt jetzt alles so, als ob ich ein großer Freund der EU-Richtlinie bin. _Mitnichten!_ Ich setze ESL seit über 20 Jahren ein, da wo sie Sinn machen, bei Dauerbeleuchtungen. Warum ich im Getränkekeller jetzt eine ESL (braucht zu lang zum Hellwerden) oder eine LED (zu dunkel) einsetzen soll, wissen nur diese Sesselpupser in Brüssel.


----------



## horst--one (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



docdent schrieb:


> An Bildschirmarbeitsplätzen arbeitet man bis zu 10 Stunden in 50cm Abstand am Monitor. Es wäre sehr überraschend, wenn für andere Elektronik (wie die Vorschaltgeräte von ESL), die nur stundenweise und im Durchschnitt einige Meter entfernt in Betrieb ist, dieselben Grenzwerte gelten würden. Der Elektrosmog nimmt nämlich mit 1/r^2 ab. Bei den Bildschirmarbeitsplätzen war man übrigens rein vorsichtshalber besonders streng.
> 
> Ob die EU wirklich ein wirtschaftliches Interesse hat, die ESL zu fördern, die ja hauptsächlich in China produziert werden, wage ich  zu bezweifeln.



EVGs arbeiten mit Hochfrequenter Rechteckspannung...das sind schon gute quellen für Elektrosmog und schau dir doch mal bitte die zdf doku an, da wird das auch getestet und bestätigt. Und was für ein Interesse sollte zdf daran haben die Ergebnisse zu verfälschen?


----------



## Schlingel (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*

Ich werde mir aber jetzt keine Energiesparlampen kaufen hab etliche von den normalen liegen.

mfg


----------



## Da_Obst (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*



Wired schrieb:


> Und wenn schon... waren eh nur richtige Stromfresser! Auserdem find ich das Kaltweise Licht von Lenergiesparbirnen schöner da es ein klares Weis ist.


 Mein Kühlschrank/Boiler ist auch ein richtiger Stromfresser, läuft sogar 24/7, soll ich den jetzt auch entsorgen?
Ich bekomme von dem Licht immer Kopfschmerzen, für mich sind da die Glühbirnen/Halogenleuchten erträglicher...


----------



## Niza (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*

Endlich sind meine LED 16x SMD 5630 GU10 6,3 Watt da mit einen Lumenwert von 500 bis 550 
Bezahlt habe ich Pro Stück 7,33€ .
Für alle 3 Stück 22€

Es ist leider noch zu hell um es zu testen aber ich habe sie mal eingebaut und eingeschaltet .
Und ein Paar Anfangsfotos gemacht.

Auf diesen Foto sieht man links die 50Watt GU10 Strahler und rechts die LED SMD GU10 6,3Watt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso haben meine Fotos einen Rotstich drinne bei den 50Watt Strahlern.
Ich habe keine Ahnung

Hier noch ein Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings kann ich sie erst richtig von der Helligkeit vergleichen wenn es Dunkel ist also heute Abend und werde weiter tolle Fotos schießen

Vielleicht sogar mit einen kleinen Video aber darüber muss ich erst nachdenken

Also Fortsetzung folgt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Iceananas (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*



docdent schrieb:


> Ob die EU wirklich ein wirtschaftliches Interesse hat, die ESL zu fördern, die ja hauptsächlich in China produziert werden, wage ich  zu bezweifeln.



Osram und co lassen billig in China produzieren und verlangen hier Wucherpreise, ist doch ganz einfach. Bei der Entscheidung hatte ja Menschen aus der Industrie einen Einfluss gehabt.
Die EU verfolgt vielleicht direkt keine wirtschaftliche Interessen, die Industrie aber schon. Und die EU ist durch die Planlosigkeit einfach eine Spielpuppe der Industrie.



Niza schrieb:


> Wieso haben meine Fotos einen Rotstich drinne bei den 50Watt Strahlern.
> Ich habe keine Ahnung
> 
> Allerdings kann ich sie erst richtig von der Helligkeit vergleichen wenn es Dunkel ist also heute Abend und werde weiter tolle Fotos schießen


 Hi, danke für die Fotos! Stell die Kamera auf manuell und belasse die Einstellungen für alle Fotos bei, damit man die miteinander vergleichen kann. Die Cam versucht sonst Weißabgleich und so ein Zeug durchzuführen was dann die Farben verfäscht.

Lass die Lampen übrigens alle gegen eine Wand o.ä. leuchten und fotografiere dann den "Lichtfleck", dann kann man die Helligkeit wesentlich besser einschätzen.

Ich werde demnächst eine E24 LED Birne basteln, werde auch Fotos posten, wenn es jemandem interessiert


----------



## Niza (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+kleiner test*

Danke für die Antwort.

Also ich verwende eine Sony Cybershot DSC-W170
Ich kann die Kamera *nur* auf:
-Einfache Aufnahmen
-Programmautomatik
-Hohe Empfindlichkeit 
-Auslösung bei Lächeln
-Soft Snap
-Landschaft
-Dämmer Porträt 
-Dämmer
-Automatischen Einstellungen (Habe ich verwendet)
-(und Filmmodus)
Stellen

Worauf kann ich sie am besten stellen oder wie einstellen?

Wenn keiner ne Antwort wissen sollte dann muss ich rumprobieren.



Iceananas schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst eine E24 LED Birne basteln, werde auch Fotos posten, wenn es jemandem interessiert


 
Ich würde mich Freuen über die Fotos

PS:
Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Sammelthread erstellen zum Thema Leuchtmittelersatz (LED und Energiesparlampen)

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Iceananas (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+kleiner test*



Niza schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Also ich verwende eine Sony Cybershot DSC-W170
> Ich kann die Kamera *nur* auf:
> ...


 
Gute Idee, kann ich gerne machen wenn ich mal meine Klausuren alle geschrieben habe 

Zum Thema kamera, es wird bei dir ein bisschen schwierig aussagekräftige Bilder zu machen. Auf jeden Fall musst du die beiden Lichtpunkte auf einem Foto bekommen, sonst hast du völlig andere Kameraeinstellungen bei verschiedene Fotos. Versuche mal mit Programmautomatik und wenigstens den Weißausgleich manuell einzustellen (auf Tageslicht, funktioniert meist am besten).


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)*



Wired schrieb:


> Auserdem find ich das Kaltweise Licht von Lenergiesparbirnen schöner da es ein klares Weis ist.


 
Eigentlich ist es blaues Licht das nur weiß gefiltert wird. Homogen ist das Licht aber nicht.


----------



## docdent (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



horst--one schrieb:


> EVGs arbeiten mit Hochfrequenter Rechteckspannung...das sind schon gute quellen für Elektrosmog und schau dir doch mal bitte die zdf doku an, da wird das auch getestet und bestätigt. Und was für ein Interesse sollte zdf daran haben die Ergebnisse zu verfälschen?


Ich zweifle nicht an der Aussage. Richtig: Steilflankige Rechtecksignale produzieren viele Oberwellen - die Frage ist nur: Hat das irgendeine medizinische Relevanz?


----------



## Iceananas (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*



docdent schrieb:


> Ich zweifle nicht an der Aussage. Richtig: Steilflankige Rechtecksignale produzieren viele Oberwellen - die Frage ist nur: Hat das irgendeine medizinische Relevanz?


 
Die Auswirkungen sind weder be- noch widerlegt worden. Bleibt nur noch der Placebo-Effekt


----------



## docdent (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt*

Das Festlegen von Grenzwerten ist nunmal schwierig. Wenn ein schädigender Effekt nachweisbar ist, nimmt die Dosis, ab der bekanntermaßen Schäden auftreten und legt den Grenzwert, je nach dem, ein paar Zehnerpotenzen darunter fest. Man bedenke: Bei Kochsalz liegt die tödliche Dosis (LD50) bei nur 200g. Das hält niemand davon ab, seine Frühstückseier zu salzen!

Was aber, wenn klassische nachweisbare Schadeffekte gar nicht auftreten, sondern nur von Einzelfällen berichtet wird, die sich aber nicht unbedingt verallgemeinern lassen? Das ist so bei Elektrosmog, Handystrahlung etc. Die klassisch nachweisbaren Schäden elektromagentischer Strahlung in dem Frequenzbereich treten erst bei gigantischen Feldstärken auf, die mit Endverbraucher-Geräten nie erreicht werden. Grenzwerte, die nur davon abgeleitet sind, ignorieren aber eben viele Einzelfallberichte von angeblich oder tatsächlich beobachteten Nebenwirkungen schon bei deutlich niedrigerer Feldstärke. Ergo: Man legt die  Grenzwerte rein sicherheitshalber doch noch viel niedriger, letztlich aber nach "Gefühl" fest. Da spielt auch die öffentliche Meinung oft eine große Rolle.

Problem: Man wird immer jemand finden, der meint, die Grenzwerte seien doch noch zu hoch, würden Spezialeffekte vernachlässigen (Frequenzspektrum...). Ersatzweise nimmt derjenige einfach einfach ganz andere, eigentlich aus gutem Grund niedrigere Grenzwerte (wie die der Bildschirmarbeitsplätze) zum Vergleich und beklagt, dass diese in dem Fall nicht eingehalten werden.

Ich sag mal einfach: Für mich ist das Panikmache und/oder Geltungssucht


----------



## Niza (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Hi Leute,

nun folgt die Fortsetzung von Teil1.

Ich habe den Mut gefunden doch 2 kleine Videos zu filmen.

Hier mal ein Video von den LED SMD Strahlern :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQGqj6ZJGw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier zum Vergleich die 50Watt Halogenstrahler:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKcU18KP3b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Als Nebeninfo :*
Ich habe jedesmal nur 2 Strahler verwendet.
Die Kamera gibt die Lichtwerte auch nicht 100% wieder (leider zu meiner Enttäuschung).
In der Realität sind die LED SMD Strahler und die 50Watt  Halogenstrahler noch besser.

*Das Ergebnis:*
Bei den LED SMD Strahlern reichen gerade mal 2 Stück um den Raum auszuleuchten.
Außerdem sind sie komischerweise nicht so Punktgerichtet wie die 50Watt Halogenstrahler .
Also die 120° Winkel passen auf jedenfall.


Die Beleuchtung mit 3x6,3Watt LED SMD 16x SMD 5630 Strahlern, ist deutlich heller, als die Energiesparlampen, die bei uns im Hausflur verwendet werden.
*Die 3 LED SMD Strahler reichen um den Raum gut auszuleuchten.*

Der kauf hat sich also gelohnt.
Jetzt laufen bei mir 3x6,3 Watt = 18,9 Watt statt 150Watt.


Ich kann jedes Buch oder jede Zeitschrift im Zimmer, mit dem LED SMD Strahlern, ohne Probleme lesen.

Ich bin selber überrascht, was die LED SMD Strahler leisten.
Hätte es ehrlich nicht gedacht, dass sie so hell sind.

*Hier noch ein paar Fotos :*
Foto 1 :
Hier sieht man mal die LED SMDs Strahler im Einsatz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foto 2:
Auf diesen Foto, dass einen LED SMD Strahler zeigt, kann man das Ausmaß der Beleuchtungsfläche beobachten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Info zu den Fotos :
Irgendwie hat die Kamera jetzt immernoch die Farben etwa verfälscht. 
*Obwohl ich schon versucht habe alles anders einzustellen, macht sie immernoch die Farbfehler.
*Die LED SMDs sind also nicht grün* .

*Hoffe dieser kleine Test hat euch gefallen.*

Anregungen und Antworten sind wie immer Willkommen

PS:
Ich bin selber nicht so gut in Videos aufzeichnen.
Aber ich habe mich entschieden doch 2 kleine Videos zu filmen.
Ich werde die LED SMD Strahler auf jedenfal weiterverwenden

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Der Vergleich... na ja...

1) Ein Fotovergleich ist völlig sinnlos wenn Belichtungszeit, Blende, ISO, Weißabgleich usw. nicht gleich eingestellt sind, bei einer Kompaktkamera, so offensichtlich auch bei deiner ist das aber meist garnicht wirklich möglich.

2) Die Direktvergleichfotos, auf denen man beides sieht sind auch relativ nichtssagend.

3) Das Licht des Halogenspots ist offensichtlich stärker gerichtet, das verfälscht ebenfalls das Ergebnis.


----------



## Niza (5. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Vergleich... na ja...
> 
> 1) Ein Fotovergleich ist völlig sinnlos wenn Belichtungszeit, Blende, ISO, Weißabgleich usw. nicht gleich eingestellt sind, bei einer Kompaktkamera, so offensichtlich auch bei deiner ist das aber meist garnicht wirklich möglich.



Danke für die Antwort

Ok das stimmt auch.

Ich habe bei der Kammera versucht was ich konnte aber es wurde nicht viel besser.

Na gut der Rotstich ist weg 
Dafür aber ein Grünstich drin

Also rot gegen Grün getauscht

Besser ging es einfach mit dieser Kamera nicht

Deswegen habe ich ja auch ein Video gefilmt
Wenigstens versucht.



Superwip schrieb:


> 2) Die Direktvergleichfotos, auf denen man beides sieht sind auch relativ nichtssagend.


ok da fehlt eine Erläuterung vielleicht sollte ich die einfügen oder die Fotos entfernen.



Superwip schrieb:


> 3) Das Licht des Halogenspots ist offensichtlich stärker gerichtet, das verfälscht ebenfalls das Ergebnis.


 
Das ist mir leider erst jetzt aufgefallen.

EDIT:
Ich habe den Test Text gründlich überarbeitet und ein Paar sachen ergänzt und korriegiert. 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Wenn du mit der Kamera nicht alle Werte, die ich aufgelistet habe manuell einstellen und fixieren kannst wird das nichts. Es geht dabei nicht (nur) um die Farbverfälschung sondern vor allem um die Helligkeit, das gilt auch für das Video.



> ok da fehlt eine Erläuterung vielleicht sollte ich die einfügen oder die Fotos entfernen.


 
Ein Direktvergleich auf einem Bild ist sicherlich das beste, was du mit der Kamera machen kannst.

Du musst den Aufbau möglichst symmetrisch halten und versuchen zu verhindern, dass eine der Lampen zu stark in das andere Bild leuchtet. Die Lampen sollten aus der selben und dem selben Winkel Entfernung eine weiße Fläche beleuchten, zur besseren Einschätzung der Farben kannst du jeweils eine Farbtafel (ausdrucken) anbringen, die beiden beleuchteten Flächen solltest du irgendwie trennen (Karton o.Ä.) damit sich die Lampen nicht gegenseitig verfälschen.


----------



## Niza (5. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Vielleicht sollte ich die Fotos ganz weg lassen ich kriege das mit der Kamera nicht wirklich gebacken.

Ich kann das ja auch bei einen Schriftlichen Test lassen wenn das mit der Kamera sich als zu schwierig erweißt.
Immerhin sind ja noch die Videos da die den Verglich zeigen.

Ich hätte es ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht das es so schwer ist Fotos von ein Paar simplen Lampen zu machen.

Also ich gebe auch für meinen Teil auf und werde den Vergleich weglassen bzw. bei einen Video Vergleich lassen.
Und einen Schriftlichen Vergleich.

Da muss schon eine andere Kamera her.
Sonst keine chance.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## JFF78 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Also wenn ich die Fotos so anschaue (kann natürlich an der Kamera liegen), aber mir ist es eindeutig zu dunkel. Bei so einem Licht beispielsweise zu lesen kann nicht gesund sein.

Es geht eben nix über die gute alte 60W Birne (wirklich helles warmes Licht), die 100W ist mir sogar lieber, habe ich jedoch nicht mehr. Jetzt nutze ich die 60W Halogenlampen, geht auch.

LEDs haben übrigens nicht unbedingt höhere Lebensdauer als Glühlampen. Die letzteren gehen irgendwann kaputt, LEDs werden mit der Zeit schleichend dunkler, ich glaub da tritt ein Gewöhnungseffekt ein, man merkt es zunächst nicht so und man tauscht erst, wenn es wirklich zu dunkel geworden ist. Bei Glühlampe ist es in dem Sinne anders - "wenn kaputt dann kaputt"., dann muss man sofort tauschen.

Sparlampen nutzen wirklich nur dem Hersteller. Ich finde es egentlich als richtige Sauerei, dass hier die marktbeherrschende Stellung und indirekte Preiserhöhung gesetzlich durch Verbot unterstützt wurden.
Im Endeffekt hat eine Sparlampe für den Verbraucher überhaupt keine Vorteile: die hält nicht länger als eine Glühbirne (Marketinglüge), Entsorgung ist aufwediger, es sind gefährliche Stoffe enthalten die beim Bruch austreten können und sie sind soviel teuerer dass der bessere Wirkungsgrad dadurch völlig aufgefressen wird. 

Außerdem ja nur 5% der Energie kommen als Licht beim Glühbirne raus. Was ist mit dem Rest? Das ist die Wärme und diese ist im kalten Winter mir sehr willkommen (da Heizöl auch immer teuerer wird). So ein Deckenleuchter mit drei 100W Glühbirnen kann da echt zur Einsparung der Heizkosten führen 

Edit: zu den Thema Autos, diese ganzen 1,2 liter zwangsbeatmete "Nähmaschinen" können nicht langliebig sein und kommen den Besitzer noch teuer zu stehen, die Langzeitqualität hat noch niemand getestet (oder der Hersteller freut sich über Neukäufe, die Garantie werden sie ja überleben).
Ein zuverlässiges Auto braucht schon etwas Hubraum, um die verschleißerzeugende Drehzahlen im Zaum zu halten. Auch bei den VErbräuchen gibt es kaum Innovationen, eher werden Herstellerangaben zusammengelogen. Gerade bei Benzinern tut sich meiner Meinung nach wenig, ein durchnittlicher komfortabler Mittelklassewagen verbraucht heute nahezu genausoviel wie mein Auto, welches 17 Jahre alt ist. Wo ist da der Fotrschritt?? Gute Ansätze wie damals der A2 verschwinden wieder vom Markt, lieber baut man in Autos Spielzeugmotoren ein, die im Winter einfrieren.


----------



## Niza (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



JFF78 schrieb:


> Außerdem ja nur 5% der Energie kommen als Licht beim Glühbirne raus. Was ist mit dem Rest? Das ist die Wärme und diese ist im kalten Winter mir sehr willkommen (da Heizöl auch immer teuerer wird). So ein Deckenleuchter mit drei 100W Glühbirnen kann da echt zur Einsparung der Heizkosten führen
> .


 Oder man zockt den ganzen tag PC im Winter da hat man auch eine Heizung .

Und wenn man das mal aus diesem Blickwinkel sieht dann stimmt das 
Glühbirnen unterstützen die Heizung und senken so die Heizkosten 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



Niza schrieb:


> Ist aber schon heftig das Glühbirnen gerade mal 5% der Energie in Licht umwandeln.


Naja das mit dem Wirkungsgrad ist ja immer so ne Sache.
In der kalten Jahreszeit dient die Wärmeentwicklung zumindest der Raumheizung. 
Bestes Beispiel mein neuer Monitor.
28Watt LED-Backlight während meine alte Samsung Röhre 120Watt verbraten hat.
Was ich jetzt weniger Strom brauche muss ich jetzt mehr heizen. Wenigstens hilft mir der übertaktete X6 etwas dabei. 

Bin aber auch kein Fan der giftigen Sparlampen. Neonröhren sind da übrigens nicht viel besser .
Und da ich ohnehin am  Dimmer im Wohnzimmer hänge wird es bei mir wohl eher in Richtung Halogen gehen.
LED wäre natürlich toll, muss da mal sehen obs für die GU10 ne Art Adapter auf eine E14-Schraubfassung gibt, will meine Wohnzimmerleuchte eigentlich nicht tauschen.


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



> Also wenn ich die Fotos so anschaue (kann natürlich an der Kamera liegen), aber mir ist es eindeutig zu dunkel. Bei so einem Licht beispielsweise zu lesen kann nicht gesund sein.


 
Liegt an der Kamera.

Wie gesagt: wenn man ISO, Blende und vor allem die Belichtungszeit nicht manuell einstellen kann macht die Kamera _irgendwas_.



> Außerdem ja nur 5% der Energie kommen als Licht beim Glühbirne raus.


 
Zu der Effizienz von Lichtquellen gibt es ja auch so einige Interpretationsmöglichkeiten, vor allem wenn man sie in % angibt...


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Erst die Lebensdauer der Glühlampe künstlich auf ca. 1000 Stunden beschneiden (Stichwort: geplante Obsoleszenz [sehr schmeichelnder Begriff!]), um ihr dann aus genau diesem konstruierten Fakt einen Strick zu drehen ist wirklich elegant. Das muß ich dem unsichbaren Kartell schon lassen. Von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge -- SAUBER!
Geht auch anders: *http://www.centennialbulb.org/cam.htm*.
Selbst VEB Narva kam in den 80ern mit dem Patent einer Lampe mit 20000 Betriebsstunden, das muß man sich echt auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Wie viele andere Patente auch, kam es nie auf dem Markt an (in dem Fall hatte die "Wiedervereinigung" einen massiven Anteil).

Nachdem Quecksilber mittlerweile aus fast allen Bereichen verdrängt wurde, und das zu Recht, hat man dieses Verbot nur für die Energiesparlampen wieder aufgeweicht. Soll mich das jetzt in Sicherheit wiegen. Ich kann mich noch an Quecksilberthermometer erinnern und wie heikel der Umgang sein konnte.  Die Quecksilberschleudern gehören auf den Sondermüll., darauf wird auf den Verpackungen hingewiesen. Aber trotz einer generellen Recyclingmanie in Deutschland kommen laut offiziellen Angaben über 80% davon nicht dort an, sondern gehen ohne Umweg in den Hausmüll. Hier fehlt das Bewußtsein noch komplett.
Während ich schreibe, höre ich direkt vor meinem geistigen Ohr den Einwand, daß die Quecksilbermenge unterhalb wilkürlich festgelegter Grenzwerte liegt. Bei Markenherstellern mag dies z.T. stimmen, allerdings weiß niemand wieviel genau in einigen Importprodukten steckt. Gerade bei schwankenden Qualitäten sind Stichproben nur bedingt aussagekräftig. Da alle die Lampen im Betrieb mal mehr mal etwas weniger ausgasen gibt es hie auch dauerhafte Belastungen.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, daß Quecksilber ein Gift ist, welches vom Körper gesammelt wird, und nur schwierig wieder loszuwerden ist (Stichwort: Milchdeputat für Fermeldetechniker wegen des Bleianteils im Lötzinn in vordigitalen Zeiten). Leichtsinniges Schulterzucken ist definitiv keine Lösung!
Da kann ich sogar verkraften das die Dinger ein elektrisches Feld erzeugen, welches 60 - 70 mal größer ist, als der zulässige Grenzwert für Computerarbeitsplätze. 

Da eine normale Glühlampe eine zum Rot hin kontinuierlich ansteigende Farbcharakteristik hat, erzeugt sie ein Licht, daß kontrastreich und warm ist. Dagegen ist die Farbcharakteristik einer Sparlampe extrem unkontinuierlich mit einer massiven Spitze im Blaubereich, mal mehr mal weniger geschächt durch Anteile von orange bis rot. Dadurch wird das Licht eher als kalt wahrgenommen und die fehlenden Frequenzbereiche sorgen für eine schlechtere Lichtausbeute. Zudem ist interessant wie schnell die Lichtleistung im Betrieb nachläßt.

Mit LED-Lampen habe ich noch keine persönlichen Erfahrungen gesammelt. Was ich bisher gesehen habe, hat mich, vor allem angesichts des Preises, überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Kann ich im Veranstaltungsbereich in einigen Momenten gut leiden, zu Hause will ich es atm nicht.

Fazit: Danke liebe Lobby...schöne neue (dunkle) Welt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Erst die Lebensdauer der Glühlampe künstlich auf ca. 1000 Stunden beschneiden (Stichwort: geplante Obsoleszenz [sehr schmeichelnder Begriff!]), um ihr dann aus genau diesem konstruierten Fakt einen Strick zu drehen ist wirklich elegant. Das muß ich dem unsichbaren Kartell schon lassen. Von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge -- SAUBER!
> Geht auch anders: *http://www.centennialbulb.org/cam.htm*.


 Da fällt mir eigentlich nur eins dazu ein: ab Minute 2:44

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXTEgDXdoLA


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Da fällt mir eigentlich nur eins dazu ein: ab Minute 2:44


 Das Einbetten Deines Links ist "auf Anfrage deaktiviert". Afaik der umfassendste Bericht zu Thema geplannte Obsoleszenz, den ich selbst auch gesehen habe. 
Sehenswert zum Thema giftiges Licht auch der hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iUzCWHN84k


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



> Lebensdauer der Glühlampe künstlich auf ca. 1000 Stunden beschneiden


 
Die künstliche Beschneidung der Lebensdauer von Glühbirnen ist ja auch so eine Sache...

...denn bei Glühbirnen muss man grundsätzlich folgenden Kompromiss eingehen:

*Lebensdauer vs. Effizienz*

Wenn man die selbe Glühbirne mit einer geringeren Leistung betreibt glüht ihr Glühfaden mit einer geringeren Temperatur. Damit verschiebt sich das von ihr produzierte Licht immer weiter ins Infrarotspektrum, sie wird ineffizienter. Mit der Zeit hat man sich eben zunehmend für die Effizienz entschieden (teilweise durchaus über die Köpfe der Kunden hinweg) aber wer unbedingt die Lebensdauer seiner Glühbirnen verlängern wollte/will kann das recht einfach machen indem er sie herunterdimmt oder mit einer geringeren Spannung betreibt.

Erst mit modernen Halogenglühlampen wurde ein Weg gefunden Lebensdauer und Effizienz deutlich anzuheben.



> Geht auch anders: *[URL="http://www.centennialbulb.org/cam.htm."]http://www.centennialbulb.org/cam.htm*.[/URL]


 
Über diese Lampe und vergleichbare Steinzeit Glühbirnen mit angeblich fas unbegrenzter Lebensdauer sollte man folgendes wissen:

1) Das ist eine 60W Lampe, die schon seit Jahrzehnten mit reduzierter Spannung nur 4W betrieben wird um ihre Lebensdauer zu erhöhen. Ihre Effizienz ist dadurch katastrophal, auch im Vergleich zu normalen Glühbirnen.

2) Das ist -wie viele frühe Glühbirnen- eine Kohlefadenlampe. Derartige Glühbirnen haben zwei gravierende Nachteile gegenüber modernen Modellen mit Wolframfaden: sie sind erschütterungsempfindlicher und ineffizienter, letzteres weil der Kohlefaden nicht so gut zu einer Glühwendel verarbeitet werden kann. Unter Erschütterungsarmen Idealbedingungen leben sie aber tatsächlich länger als Lampen mit Wolframfaden.

Wenn man eine moderne Halogenbirne nimmt und mit 10% ihrer Nennleistung rotglühend betreibt wird sie auch einige Jahrzehnte halten, das ist keine Kunst.

___
Das böse Phoebuskartell hat zweifelsfrei existiert aber ich denke es hat tatsächlich nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg aufgehört zu existieren. Jedenfalls ist es in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwunden.

Damals gab es aber auch noch andere Vorraussetzungen: Strom war (relativ gesehen) billiger, Glühbirnen teurer als heute.

Das Spezialglühbirnen mit extrem hoher Lebensdauer weitgehend verschwunden sind hat zwei Gründe: einerseits wurden sie früher und als andere Glühbirnen und mittlerweile praktisch vollständig durch LEDs verdrängt, andererseits kann man, wie angesprochen eine massiv höhere Lebensdauer auch durch herunterdimmen/senken der Spannung bei einer gewöhnlichen Glühbirne erreichen.

_____
Bei LEDs muss man übrigens einen anderen Kompromiss eingehen:

Lebensdauer vs. Preis/Leistung

Leistungsfähige LEDs mit langer Lebensdauer sind teuer und benötigen eine gute Kühlung (auch teuer).

Aber es gibt auch eine andere Möglichkeit: billige LEDs mit einem höheren Strom verwenden und bei der Kühlung sparen -> billigere Lampe, etwas weniger effizient, (anfangs) gleiche Leistung, viel kürzere Lebensdauer


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Das Einbetten Deines Links ist "auf Anfrage deaktiviert".


Ja hab ich auch gesehen. Kann man wohl nicht umgehen, aber zumindest das Vorschaubild sieht man.
Die Doku kann man sich dann ja direkt auf Youtube auch ansehen. Ist echt interessant. Hab die damals auch bei ARTE gesehen.

Dein Video hat ja der TE schon im Eingangspost verlinkt auf die ZDF-Mediathek.
Aber auch sehr interessant. Schadet nichts es nochmal zu verlinken.


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Die Centenial Bulb ist als Beispiel schön demonstrativ...zugegeben nicht ganz objektiv. Beispiele wie die von NARVA (20000 h) und den Sicherheitslampen, die z.B. in Verkehrsbeleutungen immernoch Dienst tun (die interessanterweise für Normalsterbliche nicht erhältlich sind), zeigen aber schon, daß Lebensdauer und Effiziens vereinbar sind. Warum sollte ich einem Kartell, welches sich jetzt lieber Lobby nennt, etwas anderes glauben. Dies ist geplante Obsoleszenz und in diesem Fall eine ingenieurstechnische Spitzenleistung. Daran hat sich bis heute nicht viel geändert.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/34273-gustlegga.html


----------



## Gast20141127 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



Superwip schrieb:


> ... aber wer unbedingt die Lebensdauer seiner Glühbirnen verlängern wollte/will kann das recht einfach machen indem er sie herunterdimmt oder mit einer geringeren Spannung betreibt.


Drum hat die ÖBB die Glühbirnen früher in den Zügen auch nur mit 190V laufen lassen.
Mttlerweile kann ich das bei mir aber nicht mehr bestätigen.
Trotz Dimmer (kein so 0815 Teil ausm Baumarkt, sondern ein Berker vom Elektriker) halten die Dinger kaum länger.
Ich habe eher den Eindruck das die Birnen früher wesentlich länger gehalten haben, wohl auch deutlich über 1000h.
Mittlerweile ist auch mit dimmen knapp bei der angegebenen Lebensdauer Schluss. Ich tausch die Spots immer öfter aus...
Mit verschiedenen Wolframlegierungen oder Fadenstärken und verschiedenen Gasfüllungen lässt sich da wohl einiges tricksen.
Müsste man direkt mal mitrechnen bei der Stundenanzahl.
Bei den Philips-Spots (40W R50) steht zusätzlich zu den 1000h auch noch 1Jahr drauf.

Erinnert mich immer wieder an die Toner vom Laserdrucker meiner Eltern. (Canon i-SENSYS LBP5050n)
Da sagt der Chip im Toner auch nach 12 Monaten: "Verbrauchsdatum abgelaufen...." und verweigert den Dienst, egal ob die Kartusche noch halbvoll ist .
Zumindest gibt es für 5€ pro Stück wenigstens Tauschchips.


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Das manche Billiglampen aufgrund von Produktionsfehlern erheblich kürzer brennen als angegeben ist wieder was anderes.

Ich hab letzthin etwa drei billig-Halogenstäbe gekauft (2000 Stunden Brenndauer)- keiner davon hat mehr als 10 Stunden (!) überlebt.



> Mit verschiedenen Wolframlegierungen oder Fadenstärken und verschiedenen Gasfüllungen lässt sich da wohl einiges tricksen.


 
Definitiv. Das ist ja der Trick bei Halogenlampen.


----------



## horst--one (8. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Gerade habe ich meine Lampen ein bisschen inspiziert und habe schon einen schreck bekommen.
In meinem Deckenfluter sind 5*20 Watt Halogenlampen sind 100Watt+VSG...das ist ja noch ok. Noch dazu läuft er die meiste zeit nur auf schätzungsweise 40% Leuchtkraft.
Dann habe ich eine Birne aus der Deckenleuchte geholt.....In meiner Deckenleuchte sind 6*50 Watt Halogen.  
Ist mir irgendwie in 2 Jahren noch nicht aufgefallen  bestimmt weil ich noch nie eine Birne wechseln musste.

Ich bin ja nicht so der Stromsparer aber 300Watt sind schon ne Hausnummer.

Am Montag bekomme ich eine Osram HCI-T PLUS 70 Watt Leuchte. Die soll dann als Deckenfluter und als Ersatz für die Deckenleuchte eingesetzt werden 

7800 lumen Output und 107lumen/watt hören sich auf jeden fall schon mal ganz ordentlich an. Die Leuchtmittel sind noch gut teuer aber sollen auch extrem lange halten. Als mittlere Lebensdauer werden 15.000h angegeben. 
Lichtfarbe 930, 3000k, Farbwiedergabeindex von 90Ra. 

Naja mal sehen, was das wird  
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## Niza (8. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



horst--one schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen, was das wird
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


 Nah dann mach das mal

Bei den LED Lampen steht immer 50.000 stunden 

Wobei das reine Theorie ist

Ob die wirklich so lange halten ?

Naja hatte noch keine Zeit eine LED über 20 Jahre zu testen 

würde man das berechnen so würe eine LED die 24 Stunden läuft 5,7 Jahre bzw . 2083 tage halten
Bei 8 Stunden pro Tag wären es 6250 tage oder auch 17,1 Jahre
Bei 4 stunden pro Tag wären es sogar 12500 Tage oder auch 34,2 Jahre
Mfg:
Niza


----------



## horst--one (8. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Ich denke die Elektronik wird schon viel früher den Geist aufgeben...


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



> Am Montag bekomme ich eine Osram HCI-T PLUS 70 Watt Leuchte. Die soll dann als Deckenfluter und als Ersatz für die Deckenleuchte eingesetzt werden
> 
> 7800 lumen Output und 107lumen/watt hören sich auf jeden fall schon mal ganz ordentlich an. Die Leuchtmittel sind noch gut teuer aber sollen auch extrem lange halten. Als mittlere Lebensdauer werden 15.000h angegeben.
> Lichtfarbe 930, 3000k, Farbwiedergabeindex von 90Ra.


 
Die HQI Lampen sind wirklich coole Leuchtmittel; zwei Nachteile haben sie aber (abgesehen vom Preis): bis sie ihre volle Helligkeit erreichen dauert es einige Sekunden und sie  lassen sich nur eingeschränkt (je nach Vorschaltgerät garnicht) regeln.



> Nah dann mach das mal
> 
> Bei den LED Lampen steht immer 50.000 stunden
> 
> ...


 
Dazu muss man folgendes wissen:

-bei LED Lampen mit integrierter Stromquelle geht die integrierte Stromquelle in der Regel vor der LED drauf
-die Angabe setzt gute Kühlung vorraus und das die LED nicht außerhalb ihrer Spezifikation angesteuert wird (was durchaus vorkommt...)
-Nach der angegebenen Zeit ist die Helligkeit der LED auf 50% ihrer Ursprungshelligkeit gefallen; unter Umständen kann eine LED aber schon wesentlich früher "unbrauchbar" werden


----------



## horst--one (8. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Das ist keine HQI. HQI haben einen Quartzbrenner, HCI oder auch CDM (philips) einen keramikbrenner.


----------



## laurens (8. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Blöde finde ich nur, dass man inzwischen Experte sein muss um zufriedenstellendes Licht an relevanten Stellen zu haben.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



laurens schrieb:


> Blöde finde ich nur, dass man inzwischen Experte sein muss um zufriedenstellendes Licht an relevanten Stellen zu haben.


 Nur bedingt, solange der schon erwähnte "*Heatball*" als Nische/Bezugsquelle von starken, nur namentlich umbenannten Leuchtmitteln erhältlich ist .


----------



## dluxx (9. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Nur bedingt, solange der schon erwähnte "*Heatball*" als Nische/Bezugsquelle von starken, nur namentlich umbenannten Leuchtmitteln erhältlich ist .



Das sind Restbestände. Die Händler dürfen den Rest von dem Mist natürlich abverkaufen. Mal schauen wie lange das dauert, denn die Meisten Menschen haben schon gepeilt, dass es bessere Alternativen gibt.

Übrigens: Die "Heatballs" (= Glühbirnen) sind und bleiben verboten.


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Wüßte nicht, daß die explizit verboten wären, ist meines Wissens eine noch bestehende Grauzone, in welcher die Heatballs ausdrücklich als Heiz- und nicht als Leuchtmittel vertrieben werden. Mit Strom heizen ist in Deutschland nicht verboten, der örtliche Anbieter reibt sich die Hände, solange du finanziell liquide bist. Es gibt natürlich Bestrebungen, diese Grauzone aufzulösen.


----------



## laurens (9. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

ah mae1cum77, der Link ist mir raus.. danke.


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Die Sache mit den "Heatballs" zieht auch nichtmehr wirklich...

Heatball
Heatball :: Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen


----------



## horst--one (10. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

So habe die HCI Leuchte bekommen und muss sagen der erste eindruck ist sehr gut. 
Im Moment ist noch ein gebrauchter Brenner von Philips mit Lichtfarbe 830 drin - Der Powerball Brenner von Osram ist noch nicht da. 
Ich habe den Strahler einfach mal auf den Tisch gelegt und an die Decke strahlen lassen. Erst dachte ich schon, das dass der gleiche Unfug wie LEDs und Energiesparlampen ist.....aber nach 1:20min verging die grüne Lichtfarbe und es stellte sich ein sehr schönes helles warmes Licht ein. 
Die Lampe hat es mit 70W geschafft das Tageslicht (hier scheint sonne) zu überstahlen und den Raum über die Reflexion durch die decke zu erleuchten. Wenn man bedenkt, das der Brenner gebraucht ist und Lichtfarbe 830 hat, ist das doch ein gutes Ergebnis. Der neue Brenner hat dann Lichtfarbe 942 und ist noch etwas effizienter. 

Alles hat natürlich auch eine andere Seite.... Der Nachteil an dieser Lampe ist, das man auf keinen Fall in den Brenner schauen sollte. Das gibt für kurze zeit richtige "flecken" im Bild. 
Die Anlaufzeit und die komische Farbe am Anfang stören jetzt nicht so. Die Lampe kann auch erst nach 5 min ruhe(je nach Brenndauer) wieder eingeschaltet werden.


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



> Der Nachteil an dieser Lampe ist, das man auf keinen Fall in den Brenner schauen sollte.


 
Na ja, das sollte man bei einer normalen Halogenlampe auch nicht 

Außer vielleicht mit einer Schweißerbrille o.Ä.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja, das sollte man bei einer normalen Halogenlampe auch nicht
> 
> Außer vielleicht mit einer Schweißerbrille o.Ä.





Spoiler



*jojanta-2000-superchromatic-gefahr-o-sensitiv-sonnenbrille*
Wird beim leisesten Anflug einer Gefahr derart dunkel, daß die Beunruhigung "verschwindet"



Leider sind die nicht warmstartfähig, daß kann in einigen Momenten echt nerven, auch wenn grüne und magentafarbene HQI-Fluter  aus Bäumen Märchenwesen zaubern können; was ein Licht :träum:.


----------



## horst--one (12. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Leider sind die nicht warmstartfähig, daß kann in einigen Momenten echt nerven, auch wenn grüne und magentafarbene HQI-Fluter  aus Bäumen Märchenwesen zaubern können; was ein Licht :träum:.



Sollte mit nem passenden EVG kein Problem sein, die Lampe warm zu starten. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das nur bei 2 seitig gesockelten geht, wegen der hohen Zündspannung.


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

*AW: Die gute alte Glühbirne verschwindet ab dem 1.9.2012 vom Markt  (+Video zum Thema verlinkt)+ kleiner Test*

Ich habe gelesen, dass LEDs und vergleichbares krank machen, weil sie nicht die richtigen Lichtfrequenzen beinhalten. Davon sollen Menschen depressiv werden. Wieder ein Fortschritt in die falsche Richtung


----------

